# Fess up, do you have a thing about sippy cups and older toddlers/preschoolers?



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

I know, I know, world peace, child abusers, war, pestilence, kids in cars at service stations. All more pressing issues. Humour me, OK?

I have this *thing* about sippy cups, just find the sight of kids running around with them in their hands or mouths all the time really icky. Not crawlers or new tiny toddlers, unless they're attached by the hip, but at library story time the other day a good 50% of the two-ish year olds had a sippy in their hands.

I just read a thread and lo and behold several other people said they hate it, too! How many of you secretly hate the things?

(if the poll options don't fit you perfectly, just pick one - it's not world peace, remember)


----------



## dentmom3 (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't secretly hate them, I openly loathe them!

Especially when it is my brother's 3 kids - his 4 year old son and his *8* year old twin daughters! And they are drinking strawberry milk out of them. Because my sister in law can't be bothered to supervise them enough to get them to keep a drink where it won't be spilled all over the place.

I could go on and on...


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dentmom3* 
I don't secretly hate them, I openly loathe them!

Especially when it is my brother's 3 kids - his 4 year old son and his *8* year old twin daughters! And they are drinking strawberry milk out of them. Because my sister in law can't be bothered to supervise them enough to get them to keep a drink where it won't be spilled all over the place.

I could go on and on...


mmm sour milk!


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

I voted "don't hate em, but why not a cup?"

I admit that I use a sippy with my soon to be 2 year old because I am lazy. He can drink from a cup very well, but he still likes to play with his water and with the sippy I get an additional 10 seconds to grab it out of his hand.

And sippys are great for the car, though they still spill (says the woman whose car still smells like sour milk after a sippy spill last week).

What I really cannot stand are 2+ year olds who still drink from bottles. We never used bottles so I have no direct experience in this and it is just my own bias/ignorance speaking. And if a child needs a comfort bottle of whatever at night, he is a baby still and needs his comforts. But I know a family where their 2.5 year old cannot drink from a cup or sippy - only a bottle. That just strikes me as odd.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL. And I thought I would be the only one to admit using a sippy. Hey it's there, I'm thirsty...why not?







But my son's is stainless steel with a sippy straw, so that's cooler than those plast -_ick_-y things you know.







:


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm torn.

When DD turned 3, I tried to outlaw them (she's been perfectly capable of drinking from a regular cup for years).

But I need something for her to drink from in the car without making a godawful mess back there.

And I can't seem to figure out how to make it understood the sippy cup is "car only" -- the distinction is lost on her.

Suggestions? I don't like the darn things, but she does...


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Gimme a break. Let's see how you feel when your kids reach those ages. I could care less. I love how people try to judge other people's parenting when they haven't even reached that stage yet! (yes, that was sarcasm.) My kids, yes even my 8 year old! use sippy cups all the time. THey drink out of regular cups most of the time, but if they want to have their non-water drink in the car or not at the table, they have to use a sippy. And sorry if you think otherwise, but most 8 year olds don't require that much supervision. In fact, my 8 year old will make chocolate milk--in sippy cups!--for himself and his brothers with absolutely no supervision from me. Yep, I'm lazy.


----------



## secretresistance (Dec 2, 2005)

It's not something I've thought a lot about, but I have vowed to myself that I will never lose a sippy cup only to find it months later. I keep close tabs on them because I'm seriously grossed out to think about them lying around out of sight.

I can see my daughter having at least a bottle of water around at all times, if not a sippy, because she's a frequent nibbler and slurper.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

meh, I feel they have their place. I never let my kids walk around with them indiscriminately when they used them since I always had intruding thoughts about mouth injuries (which, btw, _did_ happen once to dd with a babysitter even after I'd made it clear not to allow it), but in a car or on a rug, whatever. Just less mess. They switched to sports tops bottles/cups sometimes around the ages of three years I suppose. They can get pretty gross when kids just carry them around wherever.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a 15 mos old.

We use a sippy cup for water, and she can take it where ever she wants. We have light colored carpets in our apartment, and, I would rather not have to deal with the mess. This way, she has free access to water whenever she wants it. Water is the ONLY thing that goes in it.

She uses a bottle for breastmilk - that's how she's always gotten it, and she won't take it any other way, and I'm not going to force the issue. It's either keep the bottle or give up the breastmilk. She doesn't sleep with it, and she doesn't carry it around...she knows how to ask for it when she wants it, and I get it for her.

Anything else (juice, lemonade, cocoa, goat's milk, almond milk, etc.) she gets is a treat (read: she gets a "treat" once a week or less), and she drinks from a small cup in the kitchen. She can use a cup fairly well, but still dribbles it down her front. I'm sure she'll master the cup soon enough. She does drink water from a cup from time to time, so, when it's time to transition to that full time, I don't anticipate too much difficulty (knock on wood)


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

No. I give my 2 yo and my 4 1/2 yo sippy cups (the kind with the straw). I like them in the car and in the diaper bag, and at nighttime my 4yo keeps one in her bed. They each get a colored cup each day and that's their cup. When they're thirsty, they can go find their cup. I find them very practical. We don't have a dining table at present and I'm tired of steam cleaning the carpet.

I only put water in them though - juice would bother me due to potential for tooth decay.

And I love my Starbucks sippy cup too.


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

We Use Them, Love Them, Don't See A Problem With Them.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Use them and love them. My oldest (6 yo) doesn't use them any more, but my 2 yo and my 4yo do. They can both use regular cups, but my 2 yo loves to spill cups of water for fun and my 4 yo always leaves her cups where 2yo can reach them. So if we don't use sippy cups, everything is wet, all day long. That said, I almost always have water with me with a sport top or a straw cup for me - I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

I voted for the "I love them as much as my Starbucks adult sippy cup" In fact, my kids have those Starbucks tumblers.

It's nice to have a way to keep my kids hydrated where I don't have to hold it/help them open a bottle/etc. It is so hot here during the summer that having a child walk around with a cup of water is really the easiest way to keep them drinking enough water. If I had to pour them a glass of water every time, I would be doing a lot of laundry *and* would spend 1/2 my day pouring them tiny drinks (especially DD).

DS can work a water bottle, so he's fine there now. He does get a sippy of water at bedtime to keep in his room because it's so darn dry here.

DD totally doesn't "get" open cups yet, and can barely manage a sippy without choking so I think she will be queen of the sippys for a very long time.

Does it also bother you when adults walka round everywhere with a bottle of water? because I pretty much equate them to being the same thing.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

James is 2.5 and still uses a sippy. He *can* drink out of a regular cup but we 1) Don't have a dining room table 2) Our kitchen is not big enough for 2 people and I'd rather he not be in the kitchen anyway because of the stove 3) I don't like steaming the carpet for stains.

He could use a sippy cup till he's 30 for all I care.

I hate buzzing around him making sure he doesn't spill, taking the cup away from him, making sure he sets it in the middle of the coffee table vs the very edge, making sure he doesn't sit it on the floor, making sure he doesn't drop it...Yikes, way too much work for me. It's way easier to toss him a sippy and let him do his thing.


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

Ds is 18 months and uses a sippy (straw kind). He knows how to use a cup, but does not have the patience to keep still to drink when he's thirsty... unless he is also wanting to nurse.

I reckon half the water he drinks comes from a sippy, the other half from a cup (usually my cup) that I'm helping him use - while I'm holding him.

He still drinks way more mom's milk than water. I don't care how long he uses a sippy for, really, as long as I can keep 'em clean!


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Ummm, why not a cup? Because cups tip over and spill. My kids are long past sippy cup stage. But they used them until they were 5 or 6 for those times when they wanted a drink outside of the kitchen.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Ummm...I use a sippy cup, all...the...time. I carry it everywhere I go, why shouldn't my kids do the same? It's keeps me way more hydrated than trying to run and get a glass of water while keeping busy with 2 kids all day. I use a Klean Kanteen w/sports top. Granted my kids don't lounge around with a sippy hanging out of their mouth. At dinner, or snack, or any other time, they use cups. They do have access to their "water bottle" all the time. Ds, 4yo, uses a Klean Kanteen w/sports top like mine, except smaller. Dd, 2yo, uses a klean kanteen with a sippy top because she is a pourer. She loves to make a mess, which is fine and dandy when she's at the table or in the kitchen...but not so much when we are in the car on the way to an appt. Plus, they drink A LOT of water. Like I said though, they don't walk around with them hanging out of their mouthes. They pick it up, get a drink, and set it back down and go on playing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dentmom3*
Because my sister in law can't be bothered to supervise them enough to get them to keep a drink where it won't be spilled all over the place.

I think this is a bit judgmental and rude. Just because sil gives her kids sippys, mean she's lazy and doesn't supervise her children?







:
I guess I can be counted as one of "those" lazy parents then.








I rather prefer that my children have access to water at all times and aren't neglecting to go inside for a drink because they have to stop playing.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Doesn't bug me.









My Dd had one until she was about 4, especially if we were on the go. Easier for her, easier for me. She could drink out of a regular cup as well. She just liked the independence and ease of having her own cup that she could easily manage.

My Ds had one too, but he didn't care for it as long as Dd did.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

dont hate them. i do see a use for them. but, i dont have any and my daycare kiddos us a cup just fine.


----------



## Jennyfur (Jan 30, 2007)

We all use tip-free tumblers aka "sippy cups." My 13-year-olds have "sippy" cups (tall plastic cups with lids that snap shut) that they use for water at bedtime. We all know how to drink out of regular cups/glasses & do so for mealtimes, but otherwise, it's just neater to have something with a lid. My DH has tons of snap-shut bottles for carrying around his coffee.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I'm not a big fan for my own children though we have some and do use them. I prefer to use sports bottles or the straw type cups where the child is drinking larger mouthfuls rather than constantly sipping.

What irks me is people giving little ones sticky juice or milk in a sippy to carry round constantly in places where eating/drinking is not appropriate (eg the library) they are NOT totaly leak proof and DO make a mess.

Actually it bugs me at playgroup too, I know little ones need drinks but I wish parents could just sit down with them while they have a drink then put it away. We always put the toys away before snack time yet still I have to clean juice and milk off them each week. With milk you certainly know when you open the cupboard the following week that you've missed it. I keep asking in our newsletter for children not to be running round with drinks but "it's OK, it's a leek proof cup" Arrggggg. OK rant over, I think I hate them more than I thought


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't really care if other people let their kids use them no matter the age. It's just a cup with a lid.
I like kids not spilling stuff. I'm not sure why kids need to wander around with a cup of any kind in the library though.
My dd graduated to a regular cup early I guess. I always hated trying to clean sippy cups.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
I'm not sure why kids need to wander around with a cup of any kind in the library though.
.

yeah that.

I voted who cares. If the place is appropriate for drinking, I don't care what other people's kids drink from. But I don't think a library is an appropriate place for a drink. I kept a thermos of water for drinking outside, or introduced dd to the water fountain


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm another lazy parent that still gives my four year old a sippy cup. I'm a single mom with three kids, so anything that makes dinner time with my family easier is okay by me.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I didnt vote because I think they are fine for 2 yr olds...once they hit 3 I try to start getting them away from them but not always...By 4 I want them gone. This is for my kids, I am not bothered by other peoples kids having them


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

but I love my coffee and heck I use a sippy bottle for my water when I exercise.

doesn't bother me one bit.

Would it be okay if they were those expensive aluminum water bottles?


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaughingHyena* 
I
What irks me is people giving little ones sticky juice or milk in a sippy to carry round constantly in places where eating/drinking is not appropriate (eg the library) they are NOT totaly leak proof and DO make a mess.

I said they're fine with me but I do agree about carrying them around. I was thinking more of the cup being put away most of the time.

Personally I never used them much because I was too cheap to buy them


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

my son drinks from a sippy outside of meal times (when he gets a cup in his highchair) he doesn't carry it around like a lovey though. and i HATE when people allow their kids to lug one around public places like the library storytime and kindermusik. becasue my son decides he wants their sippy cups more than anything else in the world and we frequently end up leaving early b/c he throws a fit when he can't have another kid's sippy cup. I have tried taking him ina corner and giving him a sip from his own cup, safely tucked in the bottom of the diaper bag, but no he wants the other kid's cups.

it has really ruined alot of fun experiences for us.







:


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

i can't tell you how many times people have walked up and asked why my four-year-old was drinking out of a sippy cup. strangers would look at me in disgust...

um, cause she didn't have a choice? cause she has moderate/severe dysphagia and will aspirate without?

i think i hate the things. i hate having to ALWAYS deal with them...clean them, fill them, find them...gah.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

I voted "who cares"









It is just a cup with a lid. DD knows how to drink out of a cup/glass --- but she is very *creative* -- drinks are like another artistic medium to her and I have better things to do that follow her around all day supervising her drinking.

I think the other poster was on to something -- if these people were carrying kleen kanteens or sigg bottles all crunchy approved and stainless steel (or whatever) no one would probably think anything


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

My 4 yo uses them. She drinks out of a cup most of the time but we do have a sippy of water in her bed and we also use them occasionally for car trips. We never put anything but water in them though. And that is because not only am I too "lazy" to "supervise" my kid but also too "lazy" to wash rotted crud out of sippy cups


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loriforeman* 
i can't tell you how many times people have walked up and asked why my four-year-old was drinking out of a sippy cup. strangers would look at me in disgust....

Aw heck, my oldest was really big/tall for his age (though with a baby face) and he drank from a bottle until he was 5. He didn't carry it everywhere but he had it at home and often in the car (for long trips).

Like I said "Who cares!"


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

Personally, I think its amazing how much people care about other people's parenting... but hey... since the thread is here I'll give it a go.

I dont care what other people do with their kids or if they give their kids bottles and sippy cups until they're 18. I don't see it as LAZY. I see it as doing whats right for your family. In fact, I see removing a bottle from the equasion too early as a bigger deal than removing a bottle or cup too late as an issue. Why does it matter to you at what age someone else "takes away" their child's comfort item?

For MY family, the only time I ever had a problem with sippy cups was when my parents insisted that my at the time 10 yr old son use a sippy cup when we visited them, even though he was sitting at the kitchen table. (and not the straw kind but an actual hard plastic/mechanism inside/suck to drink sippy cup)

We weaned DD from a bottle to a sippy cup at about 18 mos because our new cat ate all of the nipples and she didnt freak out about using the cup over the bottle. If she was upset, she would still have one. Its ok to BF way past infancy but bottles and toddlers are evil? please... We use a sippy cup all the time at home and in the car, and anywhere else out in public we generally use a cup with a straw and only in appropriate situations. When I'm comfortable that DD wont spill her drink all over the place and I don't feel like she needs to have a drink constantly available to her, we'll give her normal cups and stop using sippys. Having multiple kids and a very full day, I would much rather give her a sippy and know she is not thirsty than have to stare at her all day long freaked out that she will spill something. Its not about neglect or laziness. Its about there being more important things to do (like encourage her independence).

IMO drinking in the library/in front of other kids who don't have drinks is more of an issue of respect than of liking or not liking sippy cups.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

We never go anywhere without two full sippy cups of water in our bag. It's HOT here. DD is in touch with her thirst and asks for water often. No way would I force her to wait till we could get to a water fountain, or, even worse, have to buy a disposable water bottle or cup.

At home, she drinks with real cups at the table, but has a sippy by her bed at night.

It really doesn't bother me, although I don't think kids should be toting around a cup of juice or soda or milk all the time.

And I bring my own "sippy" of coffee to work every day!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

We use a sippy with my almost 3 year old when we're in a place where we don't want her spilling, like Church, the library and the car. She drinks from a regular cup at home and at friends houses.

I don't see what the big deal is and maybe you shouldn't judge others without knowing the whole story. My daughter loves water and needs to drink a lot of it so we take it with us via the sippy.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

I've never heard anyone make a big deal of this before.

My son is 3 and still drinks from sippy cups. We only have the straw kind (he never took to a regular sippy). So we have the regular flip-top straw sippies, the "take and toss" brand which are a cup with a lid and a straw through it, and the mugs where the handle is a straw. He is perfectly capable of drinking from a regular cup (either with or without a straw), but he also is perfectly capable of dumping the entire thing out because it's fun. So as long as he doesn't mind the sippies and it creates less mess, we'll keep using them.


----------



## hvl25 (Jan 28, 2003)

my 5.5 yo still has one left that she uses regularly. i would rather that then milk spilled on my couch or carpet. there are only hard floors in two rooms, the kitchen and bathrooms. the dining table is over carpet. we have had numerous spills on the table that ended on the floor. she drinks out of a regular cup at mealtime. if she is going to be running around the house playing, she gets the cup with a top. i don't think its a big deal.







: let me know when you get to this age and if you still think the same.

also, my almost 9yo will occasionally take a cup upstairs with him with water in it. he will take a cup with a top. i think i still have one of the toss ones. i'd rather that then him dumping it on his bed. they usually only take water to bed when they aren't feeling well. also, we have 4 cats who would drink out of the cup if it didn't have a top in the middle of the night


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

i carry a water bottle around with a sports top -- all the time -- all the time -- so what is the differnce?

come on -- even a 4 or 5 year old who can be trusted with a open cup at the dinning room table can not be giving anything open int he car or at the park -- i can not be trusted with anything open top int he car or at the park at 35









let's be realistic ....

AImee


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

It doesn't bother me at all. My dd is 2.5 and she has to use a sippy. She is ornery and will dump any open cup that she gets her hands on. Even if I'm standing right there. She is perfectly capable of drinking out of a regular cup, but I would much rather her use a sippy than clean up water and milk off the carpet all day long.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momma Aimee* 
come on -- even a 4 or 5 year old who can be trusted with a open cup at the dinning room table can not be giving anything open int he car or at the park -- i can not be trusted with anything open top int he car or at the park at 35









heh, my dh is much older than you and he really needs a sippy cup for the car. he uses regular coffee cups now and they always spill


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm another "what's the big deal?" parent and I do not think I'm lazy! *I* drink out of a water bottle--Kleen Kanteen, thankyouverymuch--and I fail to see how it's any different from ds's. I don't carry it around because I"m lazy, I carry it around because I don't want to spill in my car, I want to be able to store it in my purse/bag/whatever, I want to keep my water cold, and I don't want bugs, food or et cetera in my drink. Why would it be any different for my child? We also keep one by the bed at night w/ water--I seriously doubt my 2 y/o would sit up in bed, reach for a glass of water and drink out of it and replace it w/o spilling it at 3am. Same w/ me! Now that is an example of laziness I guess becaue I don't want to be changing pj's and sheets in the am.

Also, and this is a thought, if/when my ds tries to grab another child's sippy, I assume he's thirsty, not that the other parent should be parenting differently!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

DD is 23 months old and uses a sippy for EBM and smoothies. Its a comfort thing for her. I won't take it from her. It also prevents spills in the car.







They never get lost/go sour, since she sits in my lap and i hold it for her while she drinks. Like I said, its a comfort thing. She drinks water/decaf tea just fine from a regular cup, but usually spills some. Whats wrong with preventing spills on rugs/furnature? She loves to spill her cup when she is done drinking. Its unpredictable when she will do that. I am not a fans of stains and icky furnature. If she likes the comfort in the am, before her nap, and before bed, why should I take it away? That would be like weaning a child from the breast b/c they are too old to be nursing at 23 months.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
but at library story time the other day a good 50% of the two-ish year olds had a sippy in their hands.

I'm not crazy about sippys for older children, but what would you recommend a child drink from at the library? An open cup, a 2 year old and a library seems a recipe for disaster. Not to mention the logistical annoyance of carrying a cup and a bottle of water to pour into it vs a sippy of water with a lid


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

This is absolutely ridiculous. ADULTS drink out of sippy cups. Haven't you seen adults carrying around bottles of water with attached straws? We now have greater expectations of 2-year-olds than adults. Lovely.

Why shouldn't kids be able to drink wherever they want? Why should they have to drink somewhere they can be supervised so they don't spill? Why not just give them whatever cup they want to drink out of? It's their mouth.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

Also, and this is a thought, if/when my ds tries to grab another child's sippy, I assume he's thirsty, not that the other parent should be parenting differently!
yep

or that DS likes the puppy on it and dosn't know how to say "hey cool water bottle, where did you get it"









Aimee


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenlaana* 
Personally, I think its amazing how much people care about other people's parenting... but hey... since the thread is here I'll give it a go.

I dont care what other people do with their kids or if they give their kids bottles and sippy cups until they're 18. I don't see it as LAZY. I see it as doing whats right for your family. In fact, I see removing a bottle from the equasion too early as a bigger deal than removing a bottle or cup too late as an issue. Why does it matter to you at what age someone else "takes away" their child's comfort item?

.









TOTALLY AGREE!!!!!


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Don't care/use them myself. Don't drink beverages while in the library. Am lazy. Don't care. (Already said that.)


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ds2 uses them for water on his nightstand at night and if my Ds1 does the same sometimes...and he's NINE!







I have to say that I have put more thought into the virtues (or not) of sippy cups while reading this thread then I have since I've had kids!


----------



## secretresistance (Dec 2, 2005)

I've seen at least a couple of posts mentioning that a child possessing a drink/sippy at the library might be rude or disrespectful to other children who don't have drinks. I can definitely see how it might cause upset in another child, and it's frustrating for sure to want something you can't have, but what is a good solution here?

It doesn't have to involve the library specifically, but I'm not really down with restricting my daughter from something that I think is okay and good for her, due to the fact that other parents don't make the same choices for their children.

Maybe this goes too OT, but I do wonder how the majority of parents would view this kind of conflict.


----------



## melibee (Aug 20, 2007)

Our speech therapist told me that they are terrible for the development of the LOs mouth muscles... we have tried to do away with them.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

We use them when out because 2 year old have a tendancy to spill, and while I don't care if it happens at home, I'd like to be respectful of other peoples carpet and upholstery.







:


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I use them. It's better than having juice all over my house.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

I can't imagine why other people's use of sippy cups is the concern of anyone else.

My kids use them when they want to. I'm sure they could cause speech problems, but they haven't in my children. If they did, I'm sure we'd change something.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

I voted "who cares?" yesterday because my DD doesn't use them but I am not bothered a bit by another kid (of any age I guess) having one.

Today, reading the responses, I do agree with this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaughingHyena* 

What irks me is people giving little ones sticky juice or milk in a sippy to carry round constantly in places where eating/drinking is not appropriate (eg the library) ...


If your library is like mine and has a 'no food or drink in the library' sign clearly posted (and most do, IME) then I do think it is inappropriate for kids to be running around with drinks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calidris* 
I'm not crazy about sippys for older children, but what would you recommend a child drink from at the library?

My sincere answer is the water fountain (I thought about it and that's what we do.) Or a beverage outside the library.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

I think they are pretty gross when they get grubby and slimey or if a girlfriend accidentally leaves one with something nasty in it in my car (where I find it weeks later), but in general, meh. I dont care.

I remember the sippy cups I had when I was a kid, sometimes I wish I still had them. They had those sort of see through white tops and they were not spillproof at all- I would chew on the mouth of it and I could make it into a comfortable shape with my mouth. Once I "ate" the tops off of them we would keep the cups and we had them until I was a teenager. I guess that the "chewable" ones were kind of gross LOL


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

I've seen at least a couple of posts mentioning that a child possessing a drink/sippy at the library might be rude or disrespectful to other children who don't have drinks. I can definitely see how it might cause upset in another child, and it's frustrating for sure to want something you can't have, but what is a good solution here?

It doesn't have to involve the library specifically, but I'm not really down with restricting my daughter from something that I think is okay and good for her, due to the fact that other parents don't make the same choices for their children.

Maybe this goes too OT, but I do wonder how the majority of parents would view this kind of conflict.
we all pick our parenting battles.

There are toys i do not whant DS to have or play with -- and other kids at the pakr have them. My choice is differnt than that parent's choice. I have to choose what to "fight" about and what not to -- as long as the thing is not honestly dangerous - ie a 6 yo with a knife -- it is not THAT parents responiblity.

I do not allow DS to eat some things that others do -- at least not at this age -- again my fight to choose.

it is all about being a parent

Aimee


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I love them, and my beige carpeting loves them.










I give my son water in a regular cup, but juice I prefer him to drink out of something with a lid.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dentmom3* 
I don't secretly hate them, I openly loathe them!

I could go on and on...


Me too! I hate it when I have three or four year olds walk into my home daycare with a sippy cup. Sippy cups are for cars.

I know a 1st grade who still uses a sippy cup all day at home.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

: to Aimee

I think the other thing is we probably *all* have those little parenting things that irritate us for no "good" reason. Mine is strollers. Sorry, it bugs me when I see a 4-5 year old in a stroller (insert disclaimer about special needs, injured parents, etc.). There's no GOOD reason for it, and I'm certainly not going to make a snide comment or give a dark look to someone because of it, but, it irritates me. Just because. I never said I was completely rational.

Maybe Stroller Mom hates Sippy Cups, and the world will be back in karmic harmony soon.


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm drinking coffee out of a sippy cup right now. *shrug*

The thing about special needs kids in strollers... It's not always obvious that the child has SNs. My son passes for neurotypical, until you realize that he can't walk or talk and that he's actually 2 1/5. I save my irritation for kids getting hit in public.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
There's no GOOD reason for it

The good reason for it is that the parent and child have agreed to it for reasons that are not any of your business as someone not participating in their relationship.


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

Love them! DD (3) has one on the headboard of the bed always because she drinks in the night (as do i) and i dont want water all over my bed.

DD has 2 straw cups that she uses when we are out and about with water.

We only use sippy cups for water. Anything else she wants to drink (milk or oj or hot tea) is in a reg cup/mug.

I prefer the water bottles that have "nipple tops" as dh calls them. I can grab a sip at a stop light, take it without worrying about spills etc.

By doing this we all drink more water.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

We use sippy cups--and we also use regular cups, sport bottles, cups with straws, bottles with straws--you name it.

OP, have you honestly asked yourself WHY seeing a sippy cup in the hand of a child (no matter what age) bothers you so much? What exactly is it about seeing an older child use one that bothers you? Does it also bother you to see an older child who nurses? Or one who co-sleeps?


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I just bought 8 new ones cause the old ones were nasty. They do get gross fast dont they!

I hope they last till the new baby needs them.

I LOVE SIPPY CUPS


----------



## nonibradshaw (May 15, 2007)

We use swiss army siggs...LOVE them. At meal time, at the table, we use cups with 4 yo and 16 mo.

I do have to add, IMO, passing judgement on sippy cups at story hour is frankly just petty. What would be the best solution to a thirsty child at story hour?


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lucky One* 
We use sippy cups--and we also use regular cups, sport bottles, cups with straws, bottles with straws--you name it.

OP, have you honestly asked yourself WHY seeing a sippy cup in the hand of a child (no matter what age) bothers you so much? What exactly is it about seeing an older child use one that bothers you? Does it also bother you to see an older child who nurses? Or one who co-sleeps?









:


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chfriend* 
The good reason for it is that the parent and child have agreed to it for reasons that are not any of your business as someone not participating in their relationship.

Not to put words in katheek77's mouth, but I *think* she meant there's no good reason for her negative feelings towards seeing older kids in strollers, not that there's no good reason for an older kid to use a stroller.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Oh, well then my response was completely uncalled for. Snark, withdrawn. My apologies.

Nothing to see here, move along people.....


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:

I just bought 8 new ones cause the old ones were nasty. They do get gross fast dont they!
No. I have sippy cups that are 3+ years old. I never have gotten rid of one because of nastiness, mostly the plastic lid will crack or something and then they leak.

Are you cleaning yours properly? I ask, because for the longest time when my ds1 was small, I didn't know you were supposed to take apart every single piece to clean it (remove valves and wash them separately, etc). Since then, mine get squeaky clean in the dishwasher.


----------



## dentmom3 (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie* 

I think this is a bit judgmental and rude. Just because sil gives her kids sippys, mean she's lazy and doesn't supervise her children?







:
I guess I can be counted as one of "those" lazy parents then.








I rather prefer that my children have access to water at all times and aren't neglecting to go inside for a drink because they have to stop playing.

Sorry I came across as rude to SIL. My judgement does not go across to all those who wish to keep a couch free of milk stains or wish to allow a child to drink in the car, but to one (SIL) who does not even have the 8 yo's drink from a normal cup at the table because she can't be bothered to teach them to keep the cup away from the edge, to watch what they are doing, etc.

You would have to know SIL to understand my judgement. The cups are rolling around under the couch until the milk is so sour that is spurts out the top from the pressure of it fermenting. Then she throws them out - which at a couple of bucks a pop is a waste, esp. when they are very short on cash. This is a hot button issue for me as the sippys keep the kids drinking sugared milk all day, which keeps the kids out of her hair, but has necessitated all three kids having teeth extracted already and having horrible dietary issues. See my sig to see why teeth are such a hot button issue with me. Especially when it is my flesh and blood and not being the parent I can do no more about it than try to educate and it has fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

My sincere answer is the water fountain
my 22 month old son does not have the ABLITY to drink from the foutain..............and NO WAY IN HECK I am showing him you push this big button and WATER srapys up







:







:







:







:







:







:

I won't even start on the germ rant my sister would give you ...... much less the "how safe is the tap water" arguement.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chfriend* 
The good reason for it is that the parent and child have agreed to it for reasons that are not any of your business as someone not participating in their relationship.

I did indeed mean there was no GOOD reason for ME to be irritated by it (which was the point of my post). No worries.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonibradshaw* 
We use swiss army siggs...LOVE them. At meal time, at the table, we use cups with 4 yo and 16 mo.

I do have to add, IMO, passing judgement on sippy cups at story hour is frankly just petty. What would be the best solution to a thirsty child at story hour?

Sports bottles, straws, and cups with lids are totally different IMO than the stoppered duck billed sippy cups that are on the market today.

I have no problem with older kids with water bottles and straws. The "baby cups" are (to me) unhealthy and unnecessary.

Most of these cups are not being cleaned well. There are a few parents who do clean the lids and the stoppers, but most of those parents that I know, don't clean them. Many parents will let a three year old walk around with these cups filled ALL day with sugary drinks. Juice is very sugary.

REALLLLLY look at those little rubber stoppers. Do you see black stuff?? Those things are so hard to clean.

The only sippy cup I will allow in my daycare are the nubby cups from Wal Mart. They are cheap enough to throw away, and they don't have the stopper. We mostly use the Take and toss cups with straws, but at age two, they don't get the straws anymore either.

I also have other stupid pet peeves besides the sippy cups.

Like.. WHY do men HAVE to back into their parking space? Why can't they just pull in and back out? I always get stuck behind some guy in a lifted pickup truck that NEEDS to back into his spot. Is it a testosterone thing?


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

I use them. My Grade 1er asked to take her water for her field trip in one.

They use cups. They use sippys where it may be appropriate.

Do you equally hate starbucks and gatorade bottles? Does the sight of a cyclist with an adult sippy instill rage?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

being that I use a huge cup with a straw for myself, I don't care, along with the fact that my SN ds still can't drink out of a sippy cup properly by himself let alone a cup.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *secretresistance* 
It doesn't have to involve the library specifically, but I'm not really down with restricting my daughter from something that I think is okay and good for her, due to the fact that other parents don't make the same choices for their children.

Maybe this goes too OT, but I do wonder how the majority of parents would view this kind of conflict.

TBH I think it's just something one has to deal with. It's hard to be the parent of the kid who is always grabbing but OTOH we can't expect the world to always conform to our needs.

I was part of a similar discussion on a parenting list. One person said that people should never put their handbags/camera bags/etc. down because it was too hard for her to keep her child from taking stuff out of them.

Now if it's a place where drinks aren't allowed, like the library, I do think everyone should obey the rules and put them away but in other cases, no.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 

Like.. WHY do men HAVE to back into their parking space? Why can't they just pull in and back out? I always get stuck behind some guy in a lifted pickup truck that NEEDS to back into his spot. Is it a testosterone thing?

Yes it is!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

You'd really hate to see my 5yr old using one then!

She can and does use a regular cup but her brother will grab them and dump them so they both use sippys.

Does it help that they have Kleen Kanteens!?


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

"WHY do men HAVE to back into their parking space? "

They don't. My brothers and father are men and they don't do this. But seem to have plenty of testosterone.

Why do people think it's okay to talk junk like this about the other gender?


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
I know, I know, world peace, child abusers, war, pestilence, kids in cars at service stations. All more pressing issues. Humour me, OK?

I have this *thing* about sippy cups, just find the sight of kids running around with them in their hands or mouths all the time really icky. Not crawlers or new tiny toddlers, unless they're attached by the hip, but at library story time the other day a good 50% of the two-ish year olds had a sippy in their hands.

So you think 2 year olds should be carrying around open cups in a public library?


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

This whole thread has me







: since here I sit with my nalgene bottle with the straw top. Oh, and I am 46.

If you hit your kids in front of me, watch out. How you keep 'em hydrated doesn't even rate a second glance. Please.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

So you think 2 year olds should be carrying around open cups in a public library?
or at the pack, or in the car, or ......







:

Aimee


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chfriend* 
"WHY do men HAVE to back into their parking space? "

They don't. My brothers and father are men and they don't do this. But seem to have plenty of testosterone.

Why do people think it's okay to talk junk like this about the other gender?

Okay, okay, I stand corrected. My husband did say he likes to feel he can make a quick escape though


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Mine is strollers. Sorry, it bugs me when I see a 4-5 year old in a stroller (insert disclaimer about special needs, injured parents, etc.). There's no GOOD reason for it, and I'm certainly not going to make a snide comment or give a dark look to someone because of it, but, it irritates me. Just because. I never said I was completely rational.

Sorry I replied before because I was totally mixed up.

You're allowed to be irrational


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *siobhang* 
What I really cannot stand are 2+ year olds who still drink from bottles. We never used bottles so I have no direct experience in this and it is just my own bias/ignorance speaking. And if a child needs a comfort bottle of whatever at night, he is a baby still and needs his comforts. But I know a family where their 2.5 year old cannot drink from a cup or sippy - only a bottle. That just strikes me as odd.

Missed this one







I have no problem with comfort sucking at "older" ages. I have no issues with a 5 yo nursing FE.

If a 2.5 yo cannot drink from a cup yet, there may be issues.

My bottlefed and breastfed kids could drink from a regular cup by the time they were 1yo.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
Like.. WHY do men HAVE to back into their parking space? Why can't they just pull in and back out? I always get stuck behind some guy in a lifted pickup truck that NEEDS to back into his spot. Is it a testosterone thing?

I back into parking spaces (the rare times I drive) because I feel it's safer to back into the space than to back out of it. Maybe if I was a more experienced driver I wouldn't be as nervous about backing out...


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

It is much, much safer to back into a space.


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Seriously, my 2.5 year old drinks almost exclusively from a bottle. He is disabled, though passes for NT. I really schedule my day so that I don't have to bottlefeed him in public, due to the dirty looks I get. If there's one thing I hate, it's defending my parenting practices to strangers in front of my child.

Maybe think twice before you judge mothers in public. You'll probably make a SN mother's day.

P.S. Siobhang, are you equally irritated by a toddler nursing?


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
It is much, much safer to back into a space.

Maybe not if I'm doing it









We have to back into our driveway as it's very hard to get out otherwise due to the narrow street. Our driveway is wider than a parking space but I sometimes have trouble getting in straight so I'm afraid to try a parking space.

I find two spaces and I drive through so I can drive out without backing up.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Well that's a good option too









Backing into a space or a driveway is one of the first things we were taught in my defensive driving class. There is no traffic in a parking spot or driveway, so it is safer to back in to there then into a busy parking lot or street.

I pull through two spaces too when I can because I am too lazy to back up, but I do back into a space when I can.


----------



## nonibradshaw (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
Most of these cups are not being cleaned well. There are a few parents who do clean the lids and the stoppers, but most of those parents that I know, don't clean them. Many parents will let a three year old walk around with these cups filled ALL day with sugary drinks. Juice is very sugary.

Well that is a different story. If the thread read "Children drinking day old juice from dirty sippy cups" I would pass serious judgement too.


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

I haven't inspected the stoppers of anybody's sippy cups but my own, but I'm not so sure that all of them are filled with black mold.

It takes like ten seconds to pull one apart and put it into the dishwasher.


----------



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Who cares?
My dd who is 5







: still drinks from a sippy.

I wonder how many posts it will take until someone asks if she is able to drink from a cup too?


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I voted "who cares?" This type of thing is low on my parenting radar. IF I'm going to care what other people do with their kids it's going to be something like proper carseats or spanking...not if they use a sippy or not.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Ok when you said older i thought you meant like 4 year olds. but at two a sippy is perfectly acceptable (gees I hardly bat an eyelash if a two year old still has a bottle) My nephew is darn near five and still uses sippy cups exclusively. and it boils down to his mom thinking he is a baby and not wanting to let go. she has control issues. . . . but they go way beyond sippy cups.

I think we lose the sippy somewhere between 2 and 3 around here. I am sure it was later for my first one.

really it is less about spilling or being opposed to a real cup, than portability and feeling like we always had to have a drink with us. With my first one I carried around a couple sippy sups so that she would not only have plenty to drink but options! With my second I carried a sippy cup with something in it. With my third I knew where all the fountains were or would just grab a bottle of water. Even still if we take something in the car with us it probably has some sort of sipper lid on it (not a baby cup but a water bottle or sports bottle or nalgene type bottle, or coffee cup with travel lid). heck I even have an insert thingy for my nalgene bottle si I can sip without getting sloshed.

I also wanted to comment on the gross factor. i don't care how well you think you clean them I did daycare and not once did I open an older sippy cup that didn't have mold in th stopper. Some brands were far worse than others. Dishwasher did nothing to fix the problem (and may have contributed to it since the parents with dishwashers assumed they got them clean). I recently had a water bottle made by the camel back company (also things of extreme grossness where mold lurks and hides and gross out of sight and far away from normal cleaning) and realized one day when I took it further apart that it was full of mold. so gross. I had been using that thing for weeks like that. But it looked perfectly clean until I stretched and prodded the rubber valves. So please inspect your lids and valves carefully. all the nooks and crannies. take a q-tip and cram it up past where your fingers can reach. in every nook and cranny. pull, stretch, push, contort any flexible part. if it can move moisture can get trapped up in there.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

My almost 2 year old uses them quite often. He only has the kind with the staws. He does not like real cups, he hates to get any liquids on himself, so this is our best solution. We do not wander around the library with it, but he has been known to take it to story time from time to time, most of the kids at his story time are still being given bottles. So I find his sippy cup to not be a problem.
My 5 year old does have a sports bottle that he takes water in the car in, but it never goes anywhere but the car, the park and the house.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:

Sports bottles, straws, and cups with lids are totally different IMO than the stoppered duck billed sippy cups that are on the market today.

I have no problem with older kids with water bottles and straws. The "baby cups" are (to me) unhealthy and unnecessary.

Most of these cups are not being cleaned well. There are a few parents who do clean the lids and the stoppers, but most of those parents that I know, don't clean them. Many parents will let a three year old walk around with these cups filled ALL day with sugary drinks. Juice is very sugary.

REALLLLLY look at those little rubber stoppers. Do you see black stuff?? Those things are so hard to clean.

The only sippy cup I will allow in my daycare are the nubby cups from Wal Mart. They are cheap enough to throw away, and they don't have the stopper. We mostly use the Take and toss cups with straws, but at age two, they don't get the straws anymore either
Honest to God, what is the difference between a sippy cup and a cup with a lid/straw or sport bottle? They are both designed to hold a beverage in a spill proof manner. I really and truly do not see any difference here. Sure, one may be found primarily in the "baby section", but they serve the EXACT same purpose.

About the cleanliness, I said before that I have sippy cups that are well over 3 years old. I just went and looked at every cup in my pantry and none of them have black mold around the valve and when I smelled them, there was no odor whatsoever. I am 100% confident that my cups are as clean as any other dish or cup I may use.

Again, for the OP. What exactly about seeing a child with a sippy cup makes you uncomfortable and why do you think that is? I am very interested in your answer.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Well I'll give you a reason to really freak out.

My almost 5 year old uses a sippy cup sometimes.







He loves to lay down while drinking his PediaSure. So it goes in a sippy because if you haven't noticed, you can't lay down with a cup.









I don't see the big deal, AT ALL. Sippy cup, sports bottle, cup with a straw .. what's the difference? Why does anyone care?


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh and btw, my almost 5 year old is not using a sippy on occasion because I "can't let go" .. if anyone has invented a cup that he can lay down on the couch with without it spilling on himself, I'm all ears.

Really people, there are more important things to get worked up over.


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2001)

Our sippys are for water only at bedtime. My kids always want a drink during the night. I know somw kids who are attached to sippys. They won't drink from anything else. That is what I have a problem with. not that they use them.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Christi* 
Our sippys are for water only at bedtime. My kids always want a drink during the night. I know somw kids who are attached to sippys. They won't drink from anything else. That is what I have a problem with. not that they use them.

Why is it a problem that they won't drink from anything else?


----------



## FancyPants (Dec 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
Oh and btw, my almost 5 year old is not using a sippy on occasion because I "can't let go" .. if anyone has invented a cup that he can lay down on the couch with without it spilling on himself, I'm all ears.

Really people, there are more important things to get worked up over.

I see no reason to throw out my collection of sippy cups. They are useful for many reasons. Mostly for hot (well warm anyway) cocoa in the car some mornings. There is no good place to put a proper teacup in the car. I agree about the adult sippy so really no different here.
In other words, no they don't bother me.


----------



## Kwgrlup (Nov 12, 2005)

My son is almost 3 and still uses a sippy cup. At home he will use a cup, but at the table only. If he is going to walk around with water, or we are taking it to go, we are using a sippy cup. I do not want to clean up spills constantly around my house, or when we are out and about. I used sippy cups with my oldest when we were out until he was 4. Made it easier for him and I to have a cup of water in the sippy, then a water bottle or cup that he might spill on his clothes (especially during the winter..







).


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

gee, glad to know what others are thinking when they look at my 2 yr old with her sippy.

little does anyone know by looking at her, she has a repaired cleft palate and special needs, and how thrilled I am that she can finally drink from a normal sippy instead of a bottle with a modified nipple. who knows when she'll be able to use a regular cup, she has oral motor difficulties.

it is important for a child to not constantly be drinking, as even water in excess could lead to cavities. but dd doesn't know how to tell me she's thirsty yet, and if I don't bring the sippy everywhere and offer on a regular basis, she'll get really thirsty all of a sudden and be cranky. it amazes me what irritates people.


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dentmom3* 
I don't secretly hate them, I openly loathe them!

Because my sister in law can't be bothered to supervise them enough to get them to keep a drink where it won't be spilled all over the place.

I could go on and on...

WOW! That's pretty mean. I give my 2.5 and 3.5 yos sippy cups because I CAN NOT keep them from spilling their drinks unless I hold the cup while they drink out of a straw. They don't go for that. So, I guess I am an inattentive parent because my kids spill their drinks when I am sitting right beside them? I never knew.







:

I do think it is ridiculous for an 8 yo to drink out of a sippy cup.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

I voted "Dont Care"

But I guess it bugs me when it isn't the kids choice to be using a sippy.

Like the situation a PP mentioned w/ her SIL insisting on 8 year olds use sippys.
That is not very respectful of the kids, IMO

I don't personally like sippys (for us) because I feel like they were really hard to get clean. And I was always freaked out when DS would drink out of a sippy at someone else's house BC I have seen the way most people just throw them in the dishwasher w/out taking them all the way apart. But I am really anal about dishes being clean etc so this is just one of my things in general.

DS has been using regualr cups for a long time now. I have been lucky, he really isn't a dumper, and he is an only so far (not much longer!!) so there is no one else to come along and dump it.









I think the difference between a sippy and other types of bottles with lids is that the sippys are anti leak and have that vacuum thing going on that prevents them from spilling. They also cause tooth decay and are difficult to get a big swallow out of. You really have to work to get a beverage out of a sippy cup. DS's Sigg just has a lid on it that comes off. Totally different from using a spout that you have to suck on like a bottle.

Cups with lids, straws or sports bottles are completely different from a sippy. The only thing they have in common is that they are closed containers that are easily portable.

I am surprised to see so many people comparing sippys with drinking from a water bottle.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Quote:

They also cause tooth decay
How exactly do sippy cups _cause_ tooth decay???


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Don't hate them, and think it's remarkably silly that someone would get her panties in a wad over a TWO YEAR OLD with a sippy.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lucky One* 
How exactly do sippy cups _cause_ tooth decay???

Well, you can google "sippy Cup Tooth Decay"

Here is the first site that came up for me http://www.obgyn.net/newsheadlines/w...0031211-14.asp


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
Well, you can google "sippy Cup Tooth Decay"

Here is the first site that came up for me http://www.obgyn.net/newsheadlines/w...0031211-14.asp

That site says it can cause it, but it doesn't say HOW it causes it.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Cups don't *cause* tooth decay.

Prolonged exposure to sweetened liquids, poor dental hygene, perhaps genetic predisposition to 'weak' teeth can cause tooth decay.


----------



## RileysmamaNM (May 10, 2007)

I vote for "who cares" I dont like the "get a life part".


----------



## townmouse (May 3, 2004)

2 year olds with sippy cups, WTH is the world coming to.

Mine all drank water from sippy cups. Sippy cups which I faithfully cleaned like any other dish (of course).

As soon as they were capable of using regular cups, they did.

The progression was like this:

breast
breast, sippy
sippy
mug
any kind of cup

And here they all are, preschooler to tween, handling tableware appropriately and not suffering any ill effects.

OP, I predict you will look back on this one day and have a good laugh! Fasten your seatbelt, the problems get bigger from here on in...


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Ah, I knew it wasn't just me!

For those who asked, I hate adult sippies, too







: Dude, you're not going to die of dehydration if there's no cupholder on your shopping trolley!


----------



## daileyjoy (Aug 10, 2004)

I loved them..I have 2 children now 6 and 11. I felt that having was a wonderful way to help them hydrated and yet allow them breathing room. A chance to be independent.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Gage uses a sippy; we are working at drinking out of a cup without making a mess. I don't plan to buy anymore sippy cups so when these are gone they are gone. Kind of how we kicked the bottle habit.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

We currently use sippy cups in one place. Bed. The water doesn't spill and they don't have to get up at night. That is for my 4 and 7 year old. I have a grown up sippy cup, aka a water bottle, near my bed.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

we use them often. i voted "get a life..."


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I don't like them, with exceptions or maybe rules.

Part of it is LOCATION. A kid doesn't need one to carry around the library, mall, et. Parents should slow down and respect their child's need for a break in some of these places. At a zoo, park, et I wouldn't bat an eye. Kids like adults need fluids in the heat and keeping them "water". I don't see a sippy cup any different than mom's and dad's water bottle. Plus there is nothing more gross than finding a loss sippy cup reeking days afterwards under a rack (water doesn't smell but some of the stuff in them eww. It isn't the way you want to start your day).

Kids like adults do not need sugery drinks to be sipping on non-stop. It is bad for their teeth and diet. If it was just water no biggy. But often it isn't just water.

Kids also do not need to be drinking laying down. Besides spill this can cause them to suck up crap into their ears. Our dd ENT has a sign hanging that he saying NO to both situation. But I have no problem with a cup on the night stand or bathroom for a mid-night sip of WATER. A lot of people have drinks at night and I can see this be mess control (groggy kids and cups). Downing the flame proof suit







: I don't agree letting them sit at the couch drinking with them. *FROM MY EXPERIENCES* those are the kids that don't get why we sit at a table for drinks and make messes at retitives houses because they don't realize they can't do what they do at home. They have at least one costly accident while they are learning because they really don't see or understand the cause and effect (there age inhibits there understanding).

They also can breed germs. They get lost or picked up and sipped on days later. Then at some places (library reading times) the sharing of cups. One kid sits it down the other one picks it up. YUCK!

It is also what is in them that bugs me more. I have had mom's go JR won't eat but JR is drinking cup after cup of milk or juice.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momma Aimee* 
my 22 month old son does not have the ABLITY to drink from the foutain..............and NO WAY IN HECK I am showing him you push this big button and WATER srapys up







:







:







:







:







:







:

I won't even start on the germ rant my sister would give you ...... much less the "how safe is the tap water" arguement.

So true! DS saw older kids using the fountain and now must stop at every nasty germ-ridden fountain he sees. I don't know which is worse--pregnant back problem me lifting him, or him doing it himself w/ all the attendant touching/grabbing/pulling on it, and of course then there's the water all down his front afterwards. At the last fountain he drank out of there was a sign posted that said "NO SPITTING IN FOUNTAIN, PLEASE" Blech!!!!!!!!! Yeah, I'm liking my nice clean sippies--hey, reason #? to love 'em--ice stays cold in them longer! Ice in a cup=ice on the floor in my house.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
I don't like them, with exceptions or maybe rules.

Part of it is LOCATION. A kid doesn't need one to carry around the library, mall, et. Parents should slow down and respect their child's need for a break in some of these places. At a zoo, park, et I wouldn't bat an eye. Kids like adults need fluids in the heat and keeping them "water". I don't see a sippy cup any different than mom's and dad's water bottle. Plus there is nothing more gross than finding a loss sippy cup reeking days afterwards under a rack (water doesn't smell but some of the stuff in them eww. It isn't the way you want to start your day).

Kids like adults do not need sugery drinks to be sipping on non-stop. It is bad for their teeth and diet. If it was just water no biggy. But often it isn't just water.

Kids also do not need to be drinking laying down. Besides spill this can cause them to suck up crap into their ears. Our dd ENT has a sign hanging that he saying NO to both situation. But I have no problem with a cup on the night stand or bathroom for a mid-night sip of WATER. A lot of people have drinks at night and I can see this be mess control (groggy kids and cups). Downing the flame proof suit







: I don't agree letting them sit at the couch drinking with them. *FROM MY EXPERIENCES* those are the kids that don't get why we sit at a table for drinks and make messes at retitives houses because they don't realize they can't do what they do at home. They have at least one costly accident while they are learning because they really don't see or understand the cause and effect (there age inhibits there understanding).

They also can breed germs. They get lost or picked up and sipped on days later. Then at some places (library reading times) the sharing of cups. One kid sits it down the other one picks it up. YUCK!

It is also what is in them that bugs me more. I have had mom's go JR won't eat but JR is drinking cup after cup of milk or juice.

I hear what your'e saying and those are all good reasons. But if you were slowing down at the zoo or mall, what would your child drink out of? Do you bring cups w/ you or water bottles? Now of course this is JMO/E but I loathe disposable water bottles because of the environmental costs, but even if I loved 'em , aren't they not a cup? Again, JME but at our mall/zoo the choices are water bottles, milk (allergies here) or soda (no freaking way). So bringing water is my choice and a sippy/bottle provides both the vehicle for carrying and dispensing it.

Also, re: the germs, that's true either way. I've found plenty of nasty cups/glasses around the house pre-kid. That's just inattention and can happen regardless. We limit ourselves to 4 sippies to curb that problem. When we're missing one we know it!

Seriously, I need to get a life. Why am I wasting my time on this pressing issue? Esp when there are big kids in strollers!!!


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joy2bmom* 
We Use Them, Love Them, Don't See A Problem With Them.

ditto


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
Oh and btw, my almost 5 year old is not using a sippy on occasion because I "can't let go" .. if anyone has invented a cup that he can lay down on the couch with without it spilling on himself, I'm all ears.

Really people, there are more important things to get worked up over.









:


----------



## jamsmama (Jul 16, 2005)

I loathe the typical "sippy cup", but we do love our Siggs.


----------



## nonibradshaw (May 15, 2007)

So let me get this straight. When I see a child drinking from a sippy cup I should immediately assume that child......... can't respect other peoples "home" rules, is messy and lazy, has delayed speech, ear problems, and rotten teeth. I should then equally assume they have lazy parents who have no time to teach manners or table etiquette. Not to mention these parents are not smart enough to properly clean and sanitize, they just hand out juice and milk and send there little ones on their way. AND I CAN DRAW SUCH CONCLUSION JUST BY SPYING A CHILD DRINKING FROM A SIPPY CUP????????????? hmmm....Does that mean when I see a thirsty child with no drink or drinking from a cup I can conclude they have overly controlling judgemental parents?


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

DS still uses one at 2 1/2 because he doesn't have the motor skills for a regular cup. (As a matter of a fact, he didn't have a the motor skills for a sippy cup until he was almost 2!)

BUT, he does not run around with a sippy hanging out of his mouth all day. He gets pediasure in his sippy cup 4 times a day and he drinks it up all at once. I do leave a water cup out for him though because otherwise he doesn't get enough fluids. I never bring one with us on outings though (if he gets thirsty, he can drink water from a water bottle) unless we're going to be gone for a long time. Then I'll bring an empty sippy and an unopened bottle of pediasure.

Besides, his sippy is a Klean Kanteen - so whenever he's ready I can easily change it to a big kid sippy.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Those who use them will give reasons for doing so and that's fair enough.

We don't have any in our house and 3 of our children have gone through the 'sippy-cup' age without one. Our fourth will too because I don't see the point in buying one.


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

I get annoyed when older kids, like 5 or older use them. In the same sense it bugs me to see a four year old with a binky in her mouth. (seen it) But I have been on both ends of the spectrum. We started Aidan on a regular cup at 6 months and by 9 monthe he was a pro at it. He never HAD a sippy. On the other hand, my 2.5 year old still uses sippies. In fact, I JUST weaned him from his bottle habit three days ago and traded him for a really cool race car sippy. To me, it only annoys me if they are constantly used for kids perfectly capable of drinking out of a glass. I myself use lidded cups at times like with travel mugs in the car so its cool for kids to need the same at times but not always IMO, like my 8 year old sis using them during meals....(sigh)


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

We use them. Now, I would NEVER take them to library story hour. I always thought there were no food or drink rules at the library. Both of my kids are perfectly fine at drinking from regular cups, but my 2 yr old likes to play in the water/ beverage. Most of our glasses are, well, glass, and large, so the sippies are a nice size for them. And I am always pushing for hydration, especially my 2 yr old who had to be hospitalized for three days last winter because she just decided she didn't feel like drinking anything or nursing after recovering from a tummy bug. We have straw ones, starbucks type sippies, and a couple other types. We use them for the car and even often for around the house. At meals they get regular cups, at the table, but if they want to carry them around (and I encourage them to do so), they get straw or sippie cups.

Now the embarrassing thing is that my almost four yr old still uses a bottle.







: I figure if she had nursed, I wouldn't have an objection, and she had severe oral motor problems that led to me pumping for her. She gets two or three a day. Doesn't get to walk around with them, and definitely not in public. (I'm too embarrassed.) We brush teeth afterwards (usually







) and only water at night. It is her lovey and I can't deal with taking it away yet. I know it's wrong and tacky, but I value her emotional health over those things. Sometimes I even give my breastfed 2 yr old a bottle with some prune juice to encourage her to drink from a novel source. (Sometimes just from novelty she will drink from a bottle when she won't from any other kind of cup. Plus, she gets very constipated when she doesn't drink enough.)


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Well, I've got little left to add to this thread, but I'll tell you what I told my brother when he told my 5 year old with sensory issues that he thought bottles were for babies. No, they're not.

And you attachment mommies wasting your annoyance on offspring who are not your own being nurtured in ways you don't care for, no thank you.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

posting without reading here. I hate using sippy cups personally, they drove me nuts with first ds so I just didn't use them with second ds. We take water bottles or straw cups with water in them in the car, but around the house both boys use normal glass cups. I don't care if others use them though, they just drove me nuts, lol.


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay, not to derail the thread or anything, but I saw a friend once with a little attachment that she put on a regular water bottle that was sort of a sippie lid. Reduced the size of the opening and thus spillage. She said she got it from the gerber web site, but when I went to look, I couldn't find it. If anyone knows where I could find one, I'd be grateful. My kids *love* disposable water bottles, tho I don't love the environmental issues, but at times it would be a great alternative. Thanks!


----------



## BoringTales (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
Use them and love them. My oldest (6 yo) doesn't use them any more, but my 2 yo and my 4yo do. They can both use regular cups, but my 2 yo loves to spill cups of water for fun and my 4 yo always leaves her cups where 2yo can reach them. So if we don't use sippy cups, everything is wet, all day long. That said, I almost always have water with me with a sport top or a straw cup for me - I don't see what the big deal is.

ITA


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Terabith* 
.

Now the embarrassing thing is that my almost four yr old still uses a bottle.







: I figure if she had nursed, I wouldn't have an objection, and she had severe oral motor problems that led to me pumping for her. She gets two or three a day. Doesn't get to walk around with them, and definitely not in public. (I'm too embarrassed.) We brush teeth afterwards (usually







) and only water at night. It is her lovey and I can't deal with taking it away yet. I know it's wrong and tacky, but I value her emotional health over those things. Sometimes I even give my breastfed 2 yr old a bottle with some prune juice to encourage her to drink from a novel source. (Sometimes just from novelty she will drink from a bottle when she won't from any other kind of cup. Plus, she gets very constipated when she doesn't drink enough.)

Don't be embarrassed, its Nobody elses business what your doing! Just for the record my *3 yr old* loves her bottle and doesn't seem to be ready to give it up any too soon. She gets it out in public too if she wants, i guess i'm really big on the "nobody elses business" thing. I'd imagine alot of parents look at me in discust but ya know what, both of my dd's are happy and healthy, and neither one of them has ever had a cavity or any kind of dental problems and oldest dd is 15yrs. This is just my 2 cents but i'm sure many here feel that my "opinion" is wrong, but thats ok


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Terabith* 

Now the embarrassing thing is that my almost four yr old still uses a bottle.







: I figure if she had nursed, I wouldn't have an objection, and she had severe oral motor problems that led to me pumping for her. She gets two or three a day. Doesn't get to walk around with them, and definitely not in public. (I'm too embarrassed.) We brush teeth afterwards (usually







) and only water at night. It is her lovey and I can't deal with taking it away yet. I know it's wrong and tacky, but I value her emotional health over those things. Sometimes I even give my breastfed 2 yr old a bottle with some prune juice to encourage her to drink from a novel source. (Sometimes just from novelty she will drink from a bottle when she won't from any other kind of cup. Plus, she gets very constipated when she doesn't drink enough.)

I agree with this. My 2.5 year old had bottles OFTEN throughout the day up until a couple days ago. He still nurses once a day but LOVES his bottle. (We intro'd the bottle when he was nearly a year old...darned if I can recall our logic in doing so NOW...) Anyway, to me it's no different than allowing him to nurse as long as he wants. Its a comfort thing. I am all for that. The only reason i switched him to a sippy is it was causing issues with the three year old i watch wanting a bottle all of the time and her mom did not want that. If he had been real attached to it or upset to give it up he would still get a bottle. This is my same deal with sippies. If a child uses it as a comfort or neccesity thing I am okay with it.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Terabith* 
Now the embarrassing thing is that my almost four yr old still uses a bottle.







:

No need to duck. My oldest was still using a bottle at that age. He was really big for his age too so he looked older. FWIW he has perfect teeth


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't know what age is considered 'an older toddler'.
For that matter, I don't know how MDC defines 'infant'.

But I don't care about the sippy cups.
My first thought, less spills, cleaner home.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Both mine get sippies. Four year old DS is fine with a cup, uses one at preschool, but DD (2) likes to dump things. It's way easier for me just to give them both one (everyone having something different tends to create fights.) That being said, mine don't constantly walk around with them. If I leave them in the gym daycare for an hour, they get one, but we don't go into every store with one. In the car we often just all share my water bottle (which is constantly with me







)

I actually never thought about the whole "issue" before - it wasn't even on my radar that people were thinking about it.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

We use Klean Kanteens both in the house or when we're out and about somewhere. Something with a lid is necessary when we're out of the house, otherwise it would spill out in my bag... before we had KKs we used sippy cups or water bottles with sports tops... I don't see a difference between those things. We spend a lot of time out of the house and everyone needs to stay hydrated (life in the deep south).

When we're sitting at the table for a meal we use cups, but the rest of the time we all have something with a lid.


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abi's Mom* 
But I don't care about the sippy cups.
My first thought, less spills, cleaner home.









: My 2 yo dd can use a regular cup the problem is she makes a mess and frankly I don't want to spend all day wiping up spills. So I am all about the sippy especially when we are out. I can't even imagine being bugged by this, especially with all the adults who use water bottles aka the adult sippy.

Shay


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I really don't mind them... HOWEVER my brother's friends' kid walks around with the darn thing hanging out of his mouth- litterally! uke
I didn't know that people used them in that manner. I use them like a cup- we have a drink and put it back on the table. Or they go in the diaper bag, not attached to the hand or MOUTH at all times. Yuckey!

I really like the Sigg bottles- they are metal and have a sports top on them. My kids have them for bedtime right now and cups all the other times.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that sippy cups for two or three year old are perfectly acceptable and quite frankly a good alternative to something else I frequently see - toddlers toting baby bottles of juice everywhere.

I think that once they hit 4 or 5 (old enough to go to school), the sippys need to go, though. Unless children have a specific motor delay that makes using a regular cup really difficult for them.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
ce they hit 4 or 5 (old enough to go to school), the sippys need to go, though. Unless children have a specific motor delay that makes using a regular cup really difficult for them.

Well, I think that's silly.

What's wrong with a water bottle?

Suddenly, when kids reach 4 or 5, they don't need to drink water anymore?


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abi's Mom* 
Well, I think that's silly.

What's wrong with a water bottle?

Suddenly, when kids reach 4 or 5, they don't need to drink water anymore?

Woah. I didn't say that there was anything wrong with water bottles. I said that *I* personally think that sippys needed to go for kids over 4 or 5. They can certainly still drink water. Out of a cup, or water bottle if you're out and about. Or even a cup with a straw. No need for extrapolation.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

So no one else is concerned about the plastic? My ds uses sippys and lately I wonder/worry about the chemicals etc.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

The plastics totally worry me.
Some moms here have said they own stainless steel sippys.
I'd love to get my hands on those!!!

I've never seen them in the stores, although I admit I don't go shopping much (once a year for birthdays), so I'm not a local store expert by any means.

Shopping is a luxury for us and our budget.

If anyone knows of a store in Anchorage, please tell me, and I'll make an exception and go shopping for two stainless steel sippy cups.

Pre-kids, yeah, plastics were of such a concern to me, that even my pets all have stainless steel bowls.... the cats, birds and dogs.


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

Eh...

Looking at this thread reminds me of threads in mainstream mom's groups that start out with "Wow, BFing beyond 6 months just skeeves me...do you loathe it too? I mean jeez...as soon as they can ASK for it, you should stop doing it!"

Like I said...eh..whatever. I roll my eyes and move on to bigger issues.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
Woah. I didn't say that there was anything wrong with water bottles. I said that *I* personally think that sippys needed to go for kids over 4 or 5. They can certainly still drink water. Out of a cup, or water bottle if you're out and about. Or even a cup with a straw. No need for extrapolation.

i better throw out my tea mug thats got a sippy lid then. thats alright, my ds wont mind getting burnt by spilled hot tea.







:


----------



## nonibradshaw (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abi's Mom* 
If anyone knows of a store in Anchorage, please tell me, and I'll make an exception and go shopping for two stainless steel sippy cups.

I don't know of any stors in Anchorage per say but the cheapest I have found swiss army siggs, online, is on amazon. Or if you dont like supporting amazon...it's something like swissarmyshop.com. If you're not particular about the patterns the clearance is more affordable.
(i noticed recently there is a link at the top left of this page for amazon with some perks to mdc if you use it.)


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
i better throw out my tea mug thats got a sippy lid then. thats alright, my ds wont mind getting burnt by spilled hot tea.







:

To me, a sippy is a cup with a spout that comes up, kind of like a plastic nipple. Like this, for example. I think it would be rather odd to drink tea out of a cup like that.

I know what kind of cup you are referring to, and I don't consider that a sippy at all. It seems that there are different definitions of sippy cups going on in this thread.

I'm bowing out now. This is futile.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

We use them when necessary until the child is adequately coordinated to go without the sippy part. I usually take straws or cups with athletic spouts instead if I can.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

I do use them, but usually when requested by dd. She will ask for a sippy cup lid most of the time. Yesterday in the car she had one and was looking at the cup saying "these are baby pictures on here!" all disgusted. I said yes, sippy cups are for babies. And I think we'll be using less of them since her revelation. She does use a sigg bottle at preschool and lids with straws at home too.

But don't get me started on bottles! I have seen too many big toddlers like 2 or 3 carrying around a bottle at the store.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
I'm bowing out now. This is futile.

Futile, as in, no hope of convincing everyone who has a different opinion than yours, that you are right?

I am only using you as an example, but I see this attitude all the time here on MDC.

'I'm right, you're all wrong if you disagree with me, so I give up'.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abi's Mom* 
Futile, as in, no hope of convincing everyone who has a different opinion than yours, that you are right?

I am only using you as an example, but I see this attitude all the time here on MDC.

'I'm right, you're all wrong if you disagree with me, so I give up'.

Again, wow, no. As in I am clearly not making myself well understood, so it is futile to keep trying. Because it also seems that there is an attitude on MDC to read more into other poster's comments than is actually there.

I actually voted "Get a life, who cares." Because again, as I stated before, it is only *my* opinion that sippys with spouts seem silly for older children. Other people can do whatever they like, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I used them with my girls when they were toddlers. They knew how to use other kinds of cups- these were just convenient away from home. DS never really used sippy cups- he was happy with a standard water bottle (the kind I used) for water, or a baby bottle for ebm or juice. I never bothered getting him onto sippy cups because I kept using bottles when he was at the age where spills were a big issue.

I see bottles and sippy cups as being pretty much the same thing. I used sippies with my girls because they never used bottles as infants. I used bottles for DS when I was working, and never bothered with the sippy cups.


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

My son is 18 months old and like to have a drink with him when we go places. I do too. I've always got a Sonic cup, or something similar, lid and straw so I don't dump it all over myself when I'm driving. I see sippy cups for kids the same. I love them and plan on using them forever. lol. *I* have used my kid's sippy cups when I wanted a drink for the road but didn't want a lidless cup!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
To me, a sippy is a cup with a spout that comes up, kind of like a plastic nipple. Like this, for example. I think it would be rather odd to drink tea out of a cup like that.

I know what kind of cup you are referring to, and I don't consider that a sippy at all. It seems that there are different definitions of sippy cups going on in this thread.

I'm bowing out now. This is futile.

but I can buy a toddler sippy cup with the similar spout to my tea cup right now with dora on it if i wanted to.....so how is it not a sippy cup?

and on occassion to prevent spills in the car, i use a large sippy cup with the nipple spout for water. ice fits in it better than a water bottle.


----------



## Mommy Piadosa (Jul 4, 2005)

We use them at about 2 or 3 I transition to sports type tops. But out of concern for the plastic we use metal ones.
I hate anything that gets toted around all the time- so my kiddos drink and set it down. But that is my prefernce- I don;t really give a fig what others do.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
Dude, you're not going to die of dehydration if there's no cupholder on your shopping trolley!

Speak for yourself and where you live, but around here, the healthy thing to do in mid-July is to damn well make sure you are leaving the house with water.

I don't know what a shopping trolley is, but people get thirsty in the desert, and warm, tinny tasting water fountain water ain't so grand.

Good golly, I can't believe I just wasted five minutes of my life on this thread.

BTW - I voted for get a life


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, I never really let me kids drink anything but milk and water, so they never walked around all day dragging a sippy. I don't know, maybe that would get to me. And I never cared much about the mess. But, I love 'em anyway.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I voted who cares. It doesn't bother me at all but I must admit I hate to see overgrown children with their legs dragging the ground still in a stroller.







:


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

I voted "get a life who cares." My kid is almost 3, we have old carpet that I can't afford to replace, he forgets to keep hydrated, he has a lot of cloth toys and playdoh, he runs into his room w/a drink and flops onto his bed (a mattress on the floor), he falls w/things in his hands -- yeah, no way am I subjecting myself to open cups all the time. Why anyone would care for a minute that a young child's mother is using something that helps her get through the day with fewer messes and injuries, or assume that the use of the convenience (aka godsend) means that the child can't use the grownup equivalent, is beyond me.







:


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

I use them. With triplets I can't necessarily keep an eye on all of them at the same time. Many a mess has occurred when I have tried. I keep trying and know that someday we will move on.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
I voted who cares. It doesn't bother me at all but I must admit I hate to see overgrown children with their legs dragging the ground still in a stroller.







:

I always wonder what people think when I go by with my 4 yo in a stroller. Not that I care..... I am not sure what else I am suppose to do though. The co-op is 3 miles away. That is 6 miles round trip. It would take us two days to grocery shop if dd walked. This is the case for most of my errands. I also have no way to jog if dd is not in the stroller. She is with me 24/7. She likes it and I get what I need to done. I have no idea what I am going to do when she will no longer go in it


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

So I really don;t care what other people do with sippy cups...but what does everyone mean by "Adult Sippy"?

I am understanding that any type of cup with a lid is being considered a "Sippy Cup"?
Or did Playtex and Avent start making adult cups?







:

There is a HUGE difference between a water bottle and a sippy cup.
You do not have to suck on a water bottle, or a Starbucks tumbler, or a Coffee mug to get your beverage out.
I think the OP was referring to ACTUAL sippy cups...you know, cups with a spout that you have to suck on like a bottle to get your beverage out. I personally own lots of water bottles, thermoses and cups with lids for myself but I don't consider them sippy cups!!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
So I really don;t care what other people do with sippy cups...but what does everyone mean by "Adult Sippy"?

I am understanding that any type of cup with a lid is being considered a "Sippy Cup"?
Or did Playtex and Avent start making adult cups?







:

There is a HUGE difference between a water bottle and a sippy cup.
You do not have to suck on a water bottle, or a Starbucks tumbler, or a Coffee mug to get your beverage out.
I think the OP was referring to ACTUAL sippy cups...you know, cups with a spout that you have to suck on like a bottle to get your beverage out. I personally own lots of water bottles, thermoses and cups with lids for myself but I don't consider them sippy cups!!























I'm assuming that the OP considers anything with a lid a "sippy," since one of her poll options refers to a "Starbucks adult sippy."


----------



## jenmarie (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm another one that uses them for her preschooler. My girl is 3.5 and has a water one that's around most of the day. She doesn't tote it around, though... she just knows where it is and uses it when she's thirsty.

She also uses either a sippy or a cup with a straw in the car.

She uses regular cups at mealtimes, but not around the house. She is such a monkey, climbing all over EVERYTHING all the time, that cups get knocked over. My tea mug and water glass go on a table that she has yet to show an interest in climbing on.

I keep a water bottle with me all the time when we're out. Texas is HOT and keeping us hydrated is really essential.

I also don't ever give her full-strength juices. Her daily juice (1 cupfull per day) is always diluted at least 1:2, but because we give her veggie/fruit blends, they're pretty high-staining, even diluted. So that goes in a sippy, as I'm not cleaning technicolor carrot or tomato off everything. heh


----------



## zaner'smama (Dec 12, 2005)

I think they're handy to have around for my 2 year old. We use a kk with water for the car and walks and such. Juice and milk go in a plastic tumbler, sometimes with a simple (read "will leak") lid in the kitchen. I don't think it's such a big deal.







He uses a regular cup very well too.


----------



## Mylittlevowels (Feb 16, 2005)

My kids use sippys, I'm not ashamed







My four year old must have a glass of water to take to bed with her every night, that could be a disaster with an open cup. Otherwise she drinks from an open cup, a straw, whatever. My 2 year old is autistic and loves to watch spilling liquid. You can guess why we use a sippy cup with him







He does have an open cup at the table, we just help him with it. Neither of my kids walk around with juice all day. They have water or milk between meals. My sippy cups are washed after each use in the dishwasher. If they ever grow anything, they are tossed (I've never had one get moldy though).
Do those of you that dislike seeing kids with sippys also dislike seeing older children in diapers or using pacifiers?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
So I really don;t care what other people do with sippy cups...but what does everyone mean by "Adult Sippy"?

I am understanding that any type of cup with a lid is being considered a "Sippy Cup"?
Or did Playtex and Avent start making adult cups?







:

There is a HUGE difference between a water bottle and a sippy cup.
You do not have to suck on a water bottle, or a Starbucks tumbler, or a Coffee mug to get your beverage out.
I think the OP was referring to ACTUAL sippy cups...you know, cups with a spout that you have to suck on like a bottle to get your beverage out. I personally own lots of water bottles, thermoses and cups with lids for myself but I don't consider them sippy cups!!























The water bottle I use has a straw and you have to suck on it to get water out. If it falls over, no water comes out. I like that.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

What happened to the OP?


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
The water bottle I use has a straw and you have to suck on it to get water out. If it falls over, no water comes out. I like that.









:

Many types of sports bottles require sucking in order to get the liquid out.


----------



## raleigh_mom (Jan 11, 2004)

Reasons I use them...

1. They are easy to toss in DDs' backpacks and they don't drip. I like for the kids to carry some water with them to the park, etc. Sometimes we use water bottles, but I don't have to worry whether they've put the top back right so it doesn't drip if they use sippies.

2. They are different colors. The kids can keep track of which cup is theirs.

3. My 4yo can take it to bed and drink while she is lying down.

and finally..... 4. My 4yo doesn't get backwash in her water! EEWWWW! That's the biggest reason!!!!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper* 
I always wonder what people think when I go by with my 4 yo in a stroller. Not that I care..... I am not sure what else I am suppose to do though. The co-op is 3 miles away. That is 6 miles round trip. It would take us two days to grocery shop if dd walked. This is the case for most of my errands. I also have no way to jog if dd is not in the stroller. She is with me 24/7. She likes it and I get what I need to done. I have no idea what I am going to do when she will no longer go in it









Maybe by then she can ride a bike?? We have places we have to walk to as well and (I will probably get flamed for this, LOL) but he rides his bike along side me on the sidewalks. Another option is a scooter (not the electric ones but the old fashion kind). 6 miles is still a long way but it goes faster whe you are on wheels and down hill is a breeze. Of course this only works if it is safe in the first place.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
I actually voted "Get a life, who cares." Because again, as I stated before, it is only *my* opinion that sippys with spouts seem silly for older children. Other people can do whatever they like, as far as I'm concerned.

That seems contradictory.
If you don't care, then why do you think they're silly?

FTR, I voted the same way you did.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I never bothered getting him onto sippy cups because I kept using bottles when he was at the age where spills were a big issue.

I see bottles and sippy cups as being pretty much the same thing.

My problem with bottles were that my oldest daughter chewed up the nipples so they'd leak and spill all over the place.
She did the same thing with sippy cups that had softer tops.

I had to switch her to hard-topped sippy cups so she couldn't chew them up.
She tried to chew up the soft plastic, bendable straw on one style cup, but was unsuccessful.









Since my daughter's share at times, my youngest has the tougher cups, too.

I would totally love to get my hands on those stainless steel sippies, but since it seems the only way is through internet purchasing, I likely won't get them. Shipping here is extremely expensive.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
So I really don;t care what other people do with sippy cups...but what does everyone mean by "Adult Sippy"?

I am understanding that any type of cup with a lid is being considered a "Sippy Cup"?
Or did Playtex and Avent start making adult cups?







:

There is a HUGE difference between a water bottle and a sippy cup.
You do not have to suck on a water bottle, or a Starbucks tumbler, or a Coffee mug to get your beverage out.
I think the OP was referring to ACTUAL sippy cups...you know, cups with a spout that you have to suck on like a bottle to get your beverage out. I personally own lots of water bottles, thermoses and cups with lids for myself but I don't consider them sippy cups!!























Maybe they should be renamed sucky cups.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenmarie* 
She also uses either a sippy or a cup with a straw in the car.

Maybe I'm extra diligent, but straws in cars scare me.
Heck, straws in the house, in my toddlers hand and mouth while she's walking, scares me. She has stumbled and jabbed the straw into her cheek, after all.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quite a few people really take issue with sippy cups, obviously. But even after 176 posts on the subject, I don't really understand _why_. What exactly is the big problem with them? I get that the opinion is kids of a certain age just aren't supposed to use them, but whyyyyyyyy?


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper* 
I always wonder what people think when I go by with my 4 yo in a stroller. Not that I care..... I am not sure what else I am suppose to do though. The co-op is 3 miles away. That is 6 miles round trip. It would take us two days to grocery shop if dd walked. This is the case for most of my errands. I also have no way to jog if dd is not in the stroller. She is with me 24/7. She likes it and I get what I need to done. I have no idea what I am going to do when she will no longer go in it









Actually a 4yr old is still stroller age to me unless she looks like she's the size of a 7 year old then that's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about children that are clearly older children, they hop out of the stroller to comment on the latest toy they see, etc and then sit right back in the stroller
. ok point in mind I have a friend whose DD is in kindergarten she's 6, a good sized six at that. We live walking distance to the school. If I had to go buy blocks I would guess maybe two blocks, it's about a 7 minute walk for my 1st and 4rth grader. She rides in the stroller to school and the mom brings the stroller with her when she gets picked up and she rides back. Her knees actually rise up towards her face while she is in the stroller other wise her feet would drag the ground. She's a good sized kid. I mean I get that kids get tired like a day trip to the zoo or something but she always rides in it when she goes to the store, to school, i actually have never seen the child not walk anywhere. BTw there is nothing wrong with her. I know SN kids that ride in strollers but this isn't the case. In your case I'd even let my 9 year old ride for a three mile trip, lol. I don't know why it bugs me..I'm just lame ignore me.







:


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I personally despise them because they are so gross, start to stink and hard to clean and keep track of all the pieces. Plus it's one more thing to have, store and keep track of. I prefer items which have multiple uses with such a small kitchen. Others can do as they wish. I think they may have a time and place, like a car (which I don't have). I don't judge, you never know someone else's situation.

However, I find a SIGG with a sport top is a great alternative. (Did I miss this already mentioned?) So that's what we used. Lidded and not plastic. Now my 4.5 uses a regular SIGG or Kleen Kanteen with a lid, which he opens and closes himself while we are out and about and we can share if need be (I am not using a sippy and as pedestrians I can only carry so many things at once). And he has for awhile. They are great as lidded cups for on the go. I highly recommend them for kids in cars and so on. At home, he uses a regular cup, but he has no problems with spilling.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

My 4 year old looked like a 7 year old. My just turned 3 year old was mistaken for a 5 year old last weekend (when someone was being offended that she didn't speak to her).

This is why I so strongly recommend minding your own dang business.


----------



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

I use sippy with no shame. I have 3 kids 5 and under. I physically cannot supervise all of them closely enough to prevent spills and spend time with them and do my f/t college homework. Also they like to take their cups with them. I take my drinks with me so I can't say no but I won't let them take regular cups with them. My 5yo is at the point where I give her a regular cup by default. I have for almost a year. Sometimes she asks for a sippy because she wants to take her drink out of the kitchen. I'm cool with that so whatever. I guess I don't see what the problem is with sippys as long as the parent will respect when their child is mature enough to go without. My 3yo is great with a cup but she never will stay in the kitchen. Then she leaves the cup where 1yo dd will get it and dump it. Therefore 3 yo is not mature enough to handle a sippy IN OUR FAMILY. I doubt most 3 yos would be.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chfriend* 
My 4 year old looked like a 7 year old. My just turned 3 year old was mistaken for a 5 year old last weekend (when someone was being offended that she didn't speak to her).

This is why I so strongly recommend minding your own dang business.

How is anyone not minding their own business? it's not as if this thread is full of people saying " you should really talk to that mom about giving her kid a sippy cup" or" why is your overgrown child still in a stroller?"
Im not getting the last part of your comment.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco* 
I personally despise them because they are so gross, start to stink and hard to clean and keep track of all the pieces.

However, I find a SIGG with a sport top is a great alternative.

We use SIGGs but we also have sippies. I don't find them hard to keep track of or hard to keep clean. I replaced them all about a year ago just to be safe from leaching plastic (they were scratched up). I don't have a problem with cups with lids. I drink from a SIGG myself. So, why would I have a problem with a sippy cup. I don't get it. I voted "who cares."


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

since dd STILL spills her cup every day, i love them!







we use more sigg sports bottles & thermos straw cups now that she's older- i think the actual "sippy" cups are all phased out for a while now.

i'm a 1st class klutz so anything spill-proof is all right by me!


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
Sports bottles, straws, and cups with lids are totally different IMO than the stoppered duck billed sippy cups that are on the market today.

I have no problem with older kids with water bottles and straws. The "baby cups" are (to me) unhealthy and unnecessary.

Most of these cups are not being cleaned well. There are a few parents who do clean the lids and the stoppers, but most of those parents that I know, don't clean them. Many parents will let a three year old walk around with these cups filled ALL day with sugary drinks. Juice is very sugary.

Just wondering, where did you find the info that most sippys are not properly cleaned?

My DD's are 3 and 5 and both still use sippys in the car, to have water in bed at noght, basically whenever they want to have a drink and not be tied to the table with it. At my daughter's kindergarten I have seen many kids with sippys with straws tucked into the pockets of their backpacks - they are encouraged to bring water in their bag for in case they get thirsty during the day. Also some kids have long bus rides twice a day, a sippy is a spill proof way for them to bring water on the ride.

In the grand scheme of things I just don't see sippy cups as something worth getting worked up over.


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

IMO, the only thing they are good for is car trips. Kids can start drinking out of a regular cup when they start eating solids, (of course a dribble of water at first).

Frankly, I have gotten more comments about the fact that my kids have been able to drink from a regular cup under the age of 12 months.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Eh, I could care less what others do with their kids as far as sippy cups. I don't even notice children that use them, much less try and guess their age and then sit there and think, "Ew, they are too old for one of those things!"

My boys used them until they were 1.5 years old. My DD used them until 2 y/o. She only used them a bit longer because she had a habit of knocking over her drink CONSTANTLY. Finally around the age of two she began getting the hint that if it didn't have a lid (even if it did), she had to be careful and watch where she was swinging her arms (she'd swing her arms to get down from the table and knock stuff around.. instead of taking her time).

I get worked up over car seats being misused, babies not being tended to in the store (sitting in the car seat, screaming very obviously to be fed), etc.. I do care, just not about this subject and others kids so much.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

We never used them much, just the car or the airplane until they were about 2. Both of my kids (6 and 3.5) go to a Montessori school where they use glasses, so we use those at home as well. For sports and travel we use SIGG bottles now.

I am not a bog fan of them, I just don't see the need after 2 or so, when you can use water bottles and such...At soccer there are 5 and 6 year olds with their sippy cups. I do think it's kind of odd.

My foster baby is 16 months and she is just now learning to use a sippy cup (bottles only at orphanage) and we're also using regular cups along with those.

ETA: We've only put just water in any of the sippy cups or water bottles. Anything else just sounds gross to me.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

I think people who get their panties in a wad about other parents using sippy cups need to get a grip or a hobby.









My kid has special needs and is developmentally delayed. We try open cups. We work on them. He still has tons of trouble. But yanno what? He could be totally "normal" and still use sippy cups and I'd still say it's nobody's damn business but my own.









It never ceases to amaze me as to what petty crap people will judge other people over. Get a life. Much bigger fish to fry in this universe, for crying out loud.
















Bleah.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finch* 
I think people who get their panties in a wad about other parents using sippy cups need to get a grip or a hobby.









My kid has special needs and is developmentally delayed. We try open cups. We work on them. He still has tons of trouble. But yanno what? He could be totally "normal" and still use sippy cups and I'd still say it's nobody's damn business but my own.









It never ceases to amaze me as to what petty crap people will judge other people over. Get a life. Much bigger fish to fry in this universe, for crying out loud.
















Bleah.

I couldn't have put it better myself!


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

The water bottle I use has a straw and you have to suck on it to get water out. If it falls over, no water comes out. I like that.
ME TOO -- that way when 23 montrh old run off with it, knocks it over, rolls it around etc i don't have water everywhere -- i did just jsut a sports top water bottle but he learned to open it.

also helps with shareing, wheni was drinking out of a sprots top water botte (we wash them and refill them daily) he would choke himself by pouring too much in his mouth, he didn't want me to help him, (then of course after drinking he'd pour it all over).

My son only drinks water or milk -- no juice at all -- he never liked it before, now that he is older and i know WOULD like it, we choose not to give it to him.

I drink V8 Fusion, and he will taest mine, but it is too strong, and not really sweet.

ohhhhhhhhh and I am VERY careful about the sippy cups -- we have a lot so he can always have a clean new one -- the valuves are poped out and all three parts washed int eh dishwasher adn the valus not replaced till the cup is going to be used so ther eis no trapped water in the value / lid to get yucky.

just cuz we let our kids use sipply cups doesn't mean we are bad parents.

and 1/2 the time my son has mommas milk in his now that he choese to wean (or go on an extended nurseing srike) for the end of my pregancy.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
How is anyone not minding their own business? it's not as if this thread is full of people saying " you should really talk to that mom about giving her kid a sippy cup" or" why is your overgrown child still in a stroller?"
Im not getting the last part of your comment.

If you don't think your kid should be in a stroller, don't put them in a stroller. If you don't think your kid should have a sippy cup, don't give them a sippy cup. If you only think water goes in a sippy cup, only give your kids water.

If you are a dcp and you have rule that my kid can't have something they feel they need. Good and well. I get a new dcp.

But I agree with Finch that I don't appreciate the condescension on something as and not your business as whether other people's children do something you don't do in the matter of hydration and non-fuel consuming transport.

You don't have to be annoyed or....fill in the emotional response.... to something that simply doesn't concern you.

Personally, I save that sort of response for people who are crappy to their kids.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

The OP referred to library storytime. Our library doesn't let you bring a regular cup in and grudgingly allows lidded cups. They also don't have a water fountain.

Also, I might have thought it was weird when I had just a baby or toddler, but now that I have older kids I tend to view two year olds as large walking babies.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I found it hard to vote because I didn't see an option that really described how I feel about sippy cups. In our house, by age 2 it's time to move on from the sippys. What other people decide in their own houses is their own business--just not something I would do. We followed a loose schedule for getting rid of pacifiers and bottles by 1 and now it will be sippys by 2.

I don't equate all covered cups with sippys, by sippy I mean the traditional no spill lidded cup with a spout that you suck on. Not a travel mug, not a straw cup, not a sports cap. Just a plain sippy.


----------



## Bjen614 (Jun 8, 2004)

Like the poll say, WHO CARES?! Why be so judgemental?

Just like Chfriend said, save it for something that really matters.


----------



## Mama_in_Maine (Jun 7, 2006)

Sippy cups?? OMG!!! Call the authorities!!!
Come on, why waste your energy on something so trivial..my 4 year old has special needs and still uses one..and it's a great way to ensure ALL my kids get the hydration they need without limiting them to the table...
I've been known to use one for my morning coffee on the ride to school from time to time..


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
How is anyone not minding their own business? it's not as if this thread is full of people saying " you should really talk to that mom about giving her kid a sippy cup" or" why is your overgrown child still in a stroller?"
Im not getting the last part of your comment.

I don't consider it any more minding your own business to talk behind people's backs than to their faces, kwim??


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
now that I have older kids I tend to view two year olds as large walking babies.

Yep.
My two year old is most definitely still a baby, even though she's been walking since she was 10 months and has quite an extensive vocabulary, she is all baby to me.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

I voted for "get a life". Especially if these are "one shot" deals you're talking about, where you just see stranger kids out and about with them. Well, duh, if you're out in public, maybe the parents just don't want to have to bring extra outfits or cleaup supplies, and for all you know the kids are drinking out of crystal goblets at their house.

I don't see why it's more offensive than the craze of people not being able to be parted from disposable sports bottles of water. And if they're not disposable, are you going to assume that they were just washed, or have they been used multiple times with all that backwash over 48 hours or so? Why don't adults just run around with cups instead of squeezy bottles? At least if it's coffee cups presumably that might keep the coffee off of someone if they klutz it up and drop their coffee.

At least sippy cups do not make a huge crackle pop noise in the middle of a quiet space like a cheap throway water bottle will if its drinker gets porn-star suction going on.

So...eh. Get a life. Nowadays even if the kid never learns how to drink from a cup, there's lids and straws and sports bottles to carry them into adulthood. Whatever happened to picking on strangers using baby buckets? Yeesh.

And for the record, none of my kids used bottles or sippy cups at home. Straight from breast to cup, save for restaurant situations when I really didn't want to deal with extra cleanup hassle. *shrug* Why get upset or hoity toity about something so inane, especially if you're not going to get all huffy about adult sippy cups.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abi's Mom* 
Heck, straws in the house, in my toddlers hand and mouth while she's walking, scares me. She has stumbled and jabbed the straw into her cheek, after all.

I can't use straws either. Almost every time I end up accidentally jamming it up my nose (even those little red stirry straws) because generally I'm not paying attention, and when I am holding something my brain recognizes as "cup" I'm bringing the rim to my mouth. Or perhaps it's a subconscious thing, like a nasal fixation.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
I can't use straws either. Almost every time I end up accidentally jamming it up my nose (even those little red stirry straws) because generally I'm not paying attention, and when I am holding something my brain recognizes as "cup" I'm bringing the rim to my mouth. Or perhaps it's a subconscious thing, like a nasal fixation.











I have SOOO done that, of course, not every time, but still, enough to make me laugh at myself when I do.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Also, I might have thought it was weird when I had just a baby or toddler, but now that I have older kids I tend to view two year olds as large walking babies.

OMG yes! They are babies.


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

I didn't have time to read the whole thread so I hope nobody else has posted something similar already:

We skipped over the sippy-stage and went straight from breast to cup, on the recommendation of our dentist. He said that the safest thing (for the teeth) is to drink something from a regular cup or a plain bottle (without a nipple, like a water bottle). That way there isn't the constant nipping which can lead to tooth decay.
In Germany they are required to label baby bottles and sippy cups with a warning about nipping and tooth decay.

Just thought I'd throw that out there.









As for drinking in the car: we don't usually do it. We drink before we leave someplace or before we get out of the car. Then there are no spills. And if we do drink something in the car it's usually bottled water.

That said, I don't think using a sippy cup every once in a while (on a long trip, for instance) is going to rot their teeth out. It's the constant sucking that's a problem.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
I don't consider it any more minding your own business to talk behind people's backs than to their faces, kwim??

Nope, I don't. if you have it in your head then it's your own business now if you are talking about them to another person than yeah. Lucky for me I guess I have no one to talk to behind their back or to their face.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chfriend* 
But I agree with Finch that I don't appreciate the condescension on something as and not your business as whether other people's children do something you don't do in the matter of hydration and non-fuel consuming transport.

Ummmm, huh?


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Having a sippy cup does not equal constant sucking by default.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VanessaS* 
I didn't have time to read the whole thread so I hope nobody else has posted something similar already:

We skipped over the sippy-stage and went straight from breast to cup, on the recommendation of our dentist. He said that the safest thing (for the teeth) is to drink something from a regular cup or a plain bottle (without a nipple, like a water bottle). That way there isn't the constant nipping which can lead to tooth decay.
In Germany they are required to label baby bottles and sippy cups with a warning about nipping and tooth decay.

Just thought I'd throw that out there.









As for drinking in the car: we don't usually do it. We drink before we leave someplace or before we get out of the car. Then there are no spills. And if we do drink something in the car it's usually bottled water.

That said, I don't think using a sippy cup every once in a while (on a long trip, for instance) is going to rot their teeth out. It's the constant sucking that's a problem.

Sorry, I don't know what "nipping" means. Can you explain?


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

I think 'nipping' means one of two things:
1. a small bite, or nibble.
2. another word for sipping, or many small sips.


----------



## tanya1976 (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought they were just fine for two year olds, especially to prevent spills and such. Are they really bad to use?


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tanya1976* 
I thought they were just fine for two year olds, especially to prevent spills and such. Are they really bad to use?

For tooth decay, I think they could only be bad with juice or maybe milk in them... I can't see that water can hurt the teeth at all.

For sucking/tooth growth or something, I suppose they might be but wow it would have to be a lot of it, no? I keep trying to puzzle that out.

My son uses all the types of cup - open, open with straw, lid with a straw, "starbucks type" lidded tumbler, and full-out sippy, but only to drink from. He probably has cups in his mouth for less than ten minutes a day if you add it all up. He does still nurse twice a day though.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I really wish I had the time and emotional energy to worry about other kids and the bottles, sippies, or strollers they might be using.

Honestly, this seems like such a non-issue. HOW can anyone have so little going on that they notice what other kids are drinking from? And I'm not being snarky I swear, really, I just don't get it.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
Nope, I don't. if you have it in your head then it's your own business now if you are talking about them to another person than yeah. Lucky for me I guess I have no one to talk to behind their back or to their face.

IMO, if you are judging someone else's business, you are not minding your business. Whose business is it if someone else's child has a sippy cup? Not mine.

Talking about it on the internets counts as talking behind someone's back IMO. Not that I never do that, but man sippy cups seems a really dumb thing to fixate on. Taking the judgmentalism to a new (ridiculous IMO) level.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
IMO, if you are judging someone else's business, you are not minding your business. Whose business is it if someone else's child has a sippy cup? Not mine.

Talking about it on the internets counts as talking behind someone's back IMO. Not that I never do that, but man sippy cups seems a really dumb thing to fixate on. Taking the judgmentalism to a new (ridiculous IMO) level.

Yeah but your not saying my neighbor such and such dd's has a sippy cup can you believe that? your just making a broad generalized view on something you've noticed a lot. It's not even something I would considering even considering as a fixation actually but that's just me. It doesn't seem to me that anyone is that fixated on someone else's sippy cups (or strollers) for that matter to be considered being in "their business". "wow that's a big kid in thats troller" seems more like an observation than a judgement. I notice everything here on MDC that would be considered an observation in a real life conversation is automatically deemed judgement here but that's really just my observation.







:then again i would have never though sippy cups was an 11 page topic.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

DH and I use water bottles LOL It's like a sippy cup for adults. Hope I don't get tooth decay


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I so confused.







: Can someone please explain to me why giving my son water or watered down juice in a cup with a lid that prevent spills will cause him tooth decay, over giving him the same things to drink in a cup that has no protective lid.

Really I'm trying to figure this out.


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

My 2.5 r old has reverted to sippies some, but I try to only give her straw cups or water bottles. I also despise seeing older kids walking arould with them. Kamille only has water in hers, and only in the car (unless DH is watching them, then all bets are off)


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *libranbutterfly* 
I also despise seeing older kids walking arould with them.

Okay, so folks who are confused about my post about condescention for folks who are making different choices on hydration ...Does this pretty much cover it?


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

We use sippies. DS will use a regular cup at meals at the table but if he gets thirsty while running around the house I will happily fill a sippy for him. It's not that I "can't be bothered" to supervise him, it's that he is thirsty all day and loves his sippy. So there.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
I so confused.







: Can someone please explain to me why giving my son water or watered down juice in a cup with a lid that prevent spills will cause him tooth decay, over giving him the same things to drink in a cup that has no protective lid.

Really I'm trying to figure this out.

Good. Question.


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

I voted don't really care. Caring for my dd's SIGG is no different that caring for her sippy cups. Still have those little plastic crevices that need to be watched over and cleaned with q-tips or some small brush.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
DH and I use water bottles LOL It's like a sippy cup for adults. Hope I don't get tooth decay

















:

I just can't see how water in a sippy cup is going to cause tooth decay.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisalou* 
I voted don't really care. Caring for my dd's SIGG is no different that caring for her sippy cups. Still have those little plastic crevices that need to be watched over and cleaned with q-tips or some small brush.


I hated cleaning sippy cups. I find the Siggs very easy to clean...no little pieces to pull apart and it isn't made from plastic, so it is much easier IMO

For people who are wondering about the tooth decay...
If you google sippy cups and tooth decay there are lots of websites that explain the reasoning behind it...I don;t think that Water is a problem, but more the juice and milk. There is a difference (evidently) between sucking something into your mouth through a vacuum spout versus pouring a beverage into your mouth (like a cup, water bottle etc...) I think it has something to do with the "Non Spill" sippy spouts. But really, I doubt it becomes an issue unless your kid is sucking juice out of a sippy all day. I personally don;t know anyone who's kids have had problems with their teeth from sippys, so I doubt the problem is that rampant, KWIM?

Everything in moderation
















.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I have read the oppisite, that straw cups and sippys that get the juice into the mouth by bypassing the front of the mouth and teeth is better for your teeth and cuts down on tooth decay and enamal wear.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
I have read the oppisite, that straw cups and sippys that get the juice into the mouth by bypassing the front of the mouth and teeth is better for your teeth and cuts down on tooth decay and enamal wear.

Ditto. My dentist tells me to drink from a straw whenever possible.


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
I hated cleaning sippy cups. I find the Siggs very easy to clean...no little pieces to pull apart and it isn't made from plastic, so it is much easier IMO

.

The part from which you drink from your SIGG isn't plastic? I haven't seen one of those. We have to take apart dd's top plastic part on her SIGG to clean on a regular basis. Even with just water in it, water bottles get just as nasty as sippy cups.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
I have read the oppisite, that straw cups and sippys that get the juice into the mouth by bypassing the front of the mouth and teeth is better for your teeth and cuts down on tooth decay and enamal wear.

My dentist told me the very same thing, to use a straw as much as possible.

People in this thread would just LOVE me. My son is almost 5 and likes to drink PediaSure out of a sippy. I tried sending it in his lunch in a sports bottle type thing, but it kept leaking. So I send it in a sippy .. to preschool! *gasp*

He's laying in his room drinking a PediaSure out of a sippy as we speak for an afternoon snack. No tooth issues here at all, as we near the age where he is going to start loosing them. And until someone comes up with a cup he can lay down and drink with that absoluetely WONT spill, we will use sippys.







:


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Yup, my 2-yr.-old uses sippy cups all the time. Nice to know it's bugging so many people, though....


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

My son is almost 7, looks like he's 8 or 9, and uses a sippy for his morning and evening soymilk. He likes to lounge on the couch and read with his milk. He drinks fast, so it is probably a total of 5 minutes a day with a sippy in his mouth. Then the cup gets washed or put in the fridge.

My daughter is almost 4 and has a bottle for the same two times a day with soymilk. She drinks it, then I pick it up and either wash it or put it in the fridge. She is very strong-willed, and I save my battles for being sure she leaves the house with clothes on.

My nephew just turned 2, and he is the size of a four year old (tall and 45 lbs). I got the dirtiest looks when I pushed him in the stroller, but he is very impulsive, and so heavy that it is difficult to manage him when he runs off toward the street. I think he is a perfect candidate for a harness, but then, there is another set of dirty looks. My sister lives in the city, so letting him run free is not an option. He has no fear at all.

Why does anyone care?


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

because of DD oral motar delays we used a straw type sippy cup till she was about 4 and could finially drink from a cup without chocking. Because of this I view seeing others with them diffrently. We still use the staw cup to give we a little water at night so it doesn't spill but get open cups all other times.
Eaither way though there are other things that really bug me and this is just not one.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 

I have this *thing* about sippy cups, just find the sight of kids running around with them in their hands or mouths all the time really icky. Not crawlers or new tiny toddlers, unless they're attached by the hip, but at library story time the other day a good 50% of the two-ish year olds had a sippy in their hands.


What are they supposed to use, an open cup at the library? I guess I don't get it.

My kids use regular cups at home, but I have sippy cups for when we're out and about. Isn't it the kid equivalent of a water bottle?


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisalou* 
The part from which you drink from your SIGG isn't plastic? I haven't seen one of those. We have to take apart dd's top plastic part on her SIGG to clean on a regular basis. Even with just water in it, water bottles get just as nasty as sippy cups.

No...we use the regular Sigg Lids, not the sport tops. The regular lid comes off and you just drink from the bottle.
I don't like the sports tops because they are a PITA to clean...I wasn't thinking about those when I read your post. The sports top is about the same as a sippy as far as cleaning goes for sure.

And I am surprised to see how many people care what kind of cup other people's kids are drinking out of.









I never thought this thread would go on for so long...


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

I never thought this thread would go on for so long...
Guess the OP hit on a hot topic.








I actually find it rather strange that it struck such a cord on this forum since exclusively breastfed-on-demand babies don't tend to do the comfort-nursing thing (although there are exceptions, of course).

Quote:

Ditto. My dentist tells me to drink from a straw whenever possible.
That's because you're an adult. He assumes you don't walk around all day with a straw in your mouth (as do I).

Okay, for everybody I confused, here is a long explanation:
The tooth decay (baby bottle mouth) comes from the DURATION of contact with teeth. Especially with sweet drinks like fruit tea (very popular in Europe), juice, milk, soda, etc. I think water doesn't have the same effect. The damage happens when the liquid pools around the teeth (hence his admonition to use a straw). The less contact liquids have with the teeth the better, which is why breastfed babies have less tooth decay (the nipple is pulled to the very back of the mouth and the milk goes directly down the throat) than bottle-fed babies (who tend to suck on the tip of the nipple, although there are better bottle nipples available now).
The best (most teeth-friendly) way to drink is from a straw or a normal cup, drinking a relatively large amount at one time and then putting down the cup and giving your teeth a chance to recover. Also, 2 glasses of watered-down juice is worse for your teeth than one glass of pure juice followed by a glass of water. Walking around all day (or, God forbid, lying down all night) comfort-nursing from a bottle or sippy is the worst way to drink.







:







:


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

My son doesn't chew on his sippy cups, and he drinks fast, so I'm not going to worry about it then.

I think that people who say "sippy cups cause tooth decay" should be more specific and not send those of us with light colored carpeting and wild 3.5 year olds into a panic. The cups don't cause tooth decay, the liquid inside does or the chew on the sup or straw does.


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

Yes. But I think that one of the points of using a sippy cup is as a "transition" between bottle and cup. And a lot of people use bottles for comfort-nursing and they just switch to comfort-sipping.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My 16 month old uses one for water, milk and a little watered down juice. He tries to use a regular cup but ends up pouring it down his front. But he's getting there.

My 5 year old used a sippy until about 6 months ago. He only used it for his morning juice in the car and his water he put on his nightstand when he went to bed. Now he uses a sports bottle type thing for his juice and a plain water bottle at night.

I don't really care what kids' use to drink out of.


----------



## 93085 (Oct 11, 2007)

I love them as the air I breathe.

Seriously, I am all about packing the diaper bag for every possible eventuality. Fresh drinking water is right at the top of the list. I suppose I could pack a jug of fresh drinking water and regular cups without a lid, but...why would I do that? A sippy cup is a heck of a lot easier. I guess I could also make a point of taking off the lid before I gave it to my 4 year old, but apart from appeasing others who have a "thing" about older kids and sippy cups, I'm not sure what the point would be of that, either.

And in the car, NO ONE is allowed to have ANY beverage without a lid. I'd have to be a loon to take a brimming cup of water in the car with me. We'd never make it out of our nightmare of a driveway.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VanessaS* 
Yes. But I think that one of the points of using a sippy cup is as a "transition" between bottle and cup. And a lot of people use bottles for comfort-nursing and they just switch to comfort-sipping.

My son never had a bottle. When he started drinking water it was from a straw in a cup we held for him, then as he got a little older we bought a couple of sippys for him.

Regardless, the cups themselves do not cause tooth decay. How they are used can cause tooth decay. People kept saying "google it if you want to know" and frankly when a person makes a statement like "X is the cause for Y" they they should be the ones to back it up. I searched and search and found nothing to explain it. Only the way they are used.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

I have only read 1 page of replies, but I really could care less about sippy cups. My kids both know how to drink out of regular cups, but there are times when sippy cups are just more convenient (in the car, for example). Adults drink out of sippy cups (water bottles with the pull spout, coffee cups with the closing tab) so what is the big deal?


----------



## Moochie Mamma (Jan 23, 2006)

I haven't read all the responses yet either but my 2yo uses one. I'd much rather have her use this in the car, at the library etc than spilling water or milk all over the place. She's able to use an open cup but we only do this at the table.


----------



## GalateaDunkel (Jul 22, 2005)

Ah yes, the classic MDC 'super harsh snap judgment on other women for not doing every little thing the most difficult-for-themselves way possible, like a good little AP martyrwoman should.'

Especially delightful when it comes from people whose don't even have kids that age yet. WTF, people.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Bottle, sippy cup or even cup, I don't think that it is ever good to cart around a beverage for sipping all day, unless it is water. It's bad for teeth and creates bad eating habits, irrespective of the age of the child.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GalateaDunkel* 
Ah yes, the classic MDC 'super harsh snap judgment on other women for not doing every little thing the most difficult-for-themselves way possible, like a good little AP martyrwoman should.'


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GalateaDunkel* 
Ah yes, the classic MDC 'super harsh snap judgment on other women for not doing every little thing the most difficult-for-themselves way possible, like a good little AP martyrwoman should.'

Hah. can I make this my sig line?









THIRTEEN PAGES on sippy cups, people...


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GalateaDunkel* 
Ah yes, the classic MDC 'super harsh snap judgment on other women for not doing every little thing the most difficult-for-themselves way possible, like a good little AP martyrwoman should.'

Especially delightful when it comes from people whose don't even have kids that age yet. WTF, people.


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinaKat* 
THIRTEEN PAGES on sippy cups, people...


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I think we got that many, or more on the "do you let your kid climb up the slide" thread too. I love MDC, we can argue about anything!


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
I think we got that many, or more on the "do you let your kid climb up the slide" thread too. I love MDC, we can argue about anything!









Don't forget about harnesses, people love to argue about harnesses.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

and eating in the grocery store. . .

My kids eat in the grocery store while drinking from sippies. On the way home, we stop at the park for a quick trip up the slide.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
and eating in the grocery store. . .

My kids eat in the grocery store while drinking from sippies. On the way home, we stop at the park for a quick trip up the slide.

Oh crap, I forgot about eating in the grocery store. We did that this afternoon.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MtBikeLover* 
I have only read 1 page of replies, but I really could care less about sippy cups. My kids both know how to drink out of regular cups, but there are times when sippy cups are just more convenient (in the car, for example). Adults drink out of sippy cups (water bottles with the pull spout, coffee cups with the closing tab) so what is the big deal?

Exactly. We use regular cups for meals and such, but in the car and at church and such we use sippy styled cups.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GalateaDunkel* 
Ah yes, the classic MDC 'super harsh snap judgment on other women for not doing every little thing the most difficult-for-themselves way possible, like a good little AP martyrwoman should.'

Especially delightful when it comes from people whose don't even have kids that age yet. WTF, people.
















:


----------



## geek_the_girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GalateaDunkel* 
Ah yes, the classic MDC 'super harsh snap judgment on other women for not doing every little thing the most difficult-for-themselves way possible, like a good little AP martyrwoman should.'

Especially delightful when it comes from people whose don't even have kids that age yet. WTF, people.

Love it!














:


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

Ahh this thread proves that we here at MDC can argue over ANYTHING!!!!

(Oh and I send my boys ages 11,9, and 7 out and with water bottles...sometimes they even drink Gatorade in them...gasp)


----------



## fuller2 (Nov 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bri276* 














:

Oh yeah.

I use one when I can't find anything else--and my son is FOUR!! Oh NOOOO!!!!


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't give a rodent's behind who drinks from a sippy cup.

We have dozens of the straw-type ones.

I cannot foresee stopping... ever.

I borrow them for me sometimes... so nice to avoid spills and bugs getting into drinks while outside!


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

If a preschooler can still drink from the breast, why not a bottle or sippy? This is seriously the lamest controversy I have ever seen in a forum, and I have been online a long time.














:


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

My 2 year old is perfectly capable of drinking from a cup, and I give her a regular cup about 50% of the time.

However, if we're anywhere but in our own home, she gets a spill-proof sippy. I think it's only polite to ensure she's not dumping her juice or milk or water all over someone else's floor or sofa, and I also think it's unreasonable to expect her to only be able to drink while sitting down at the table during a playdate, especially if her playmates are given sippies while playing.


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

Both my kids used the exclusively until about their 2nd bdays. (I mean, other than breastfeeding, etc.







They used them exclusively for non-boob liquid.







) After their 2nd bdays, they both preferred straw cups. I prefer that the kids' cups of water have lids on them, b/c they carry them about the house and I don't want a sopping carpet, and we have a cat who believes it's his mission on life to tip over cups of water. But if they're planning on staying in the kitchen, they both use regular cups.

My 2 1/2 yo still gets a sippy at bedtime for her overnight water, b/c even a straw cup would spill all over the bed.

I have no problem with kids in the 3 yo range using sippies, b/c I figure that like me, the parents don't want the drink spilled. I guess about 4 yo is when it starts to get a little weird for me to see, just b/c sippies seem so "baby-ish" to ME, even though my kids still use lidded straw cups at that age.

But hey, I just realized that my everyday water cup is a lidded straw cup, so maybe I shouldn't judge!


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

you know one PP stated that some kids use sippys to 'confort suck' like that was a BAD thing.

If a 2 yo or 2.5 yo or a 3 yo is still confort nurseing, that is no biggie.

SO why should any confort measure that is reasonable -- ie not cutting on self or soemthing -- be denided to the same aged child?

My son deifntaly confort sucks on his sippy -- at times -- we rock to sleep each night with a sippy of milk.

DS self-weaned, or is on a loooooong nurseing strick, starting about 8 weeks ago when i hit my last trimester of pregancy. I still offer nurse nurse each and every day and hope and pray he will renurse (23 months now, 24 when the EED is).

WHY on earth would i punish him by not letting him confort suck ... he still NEEDS to suck, and if it can't be me, then I'd rather it be a sippy of milk in my lap then every toy he touches or some other odd obsession.

I am not sure i see what is WRONG with confornt sucking off a sippy cup ??????

Kids outgrow their need to suck (not drink like from a adult cup or glass) at differnt ages, why fight with it?

Aimee


----------



## Nagila (Sep 24, 2007)

I use them. I figure anything that will get my kiddos to drink more water is ok with me. Well, maybe not bottles but the sippies are ok. AZ is pretty hot and dry. Besides, I carry a water bottle and use it. You ever try to drink out of a regular cup in a car or in a play group when you're running around after the kiddos? And I've known how to drink outa those things for years!







:


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

My 26 month old still uses one and is working on using a regular cup. His balance isn't the best yet, and I don't feel like cleaning up a million spills every day. Maybe if my silly landlord wouldn't have carpeted over the hardwood floor in the dining room that wouldn't be so much of an issue ( stupid...stupid stupid stupid! WHO puts carpet in a dining room?! ) But yeah I'll pass on scrubbing carpet all the time. Hopefully he'll master the regular cup soon, which I think he will. And yes, I agree that seeing 4,5 and someone said 8 year olds with sippy cups is ridiculous!


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
And yes, I agree that seeing 4,5 and someone said 8 year olds with sippy cups is ridiculous!

Then don't look


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
If a preschooler can still drink from the breast, why not a bottle or sippy? This is seriously the lamest controversy I have ever seen in a forum, and I have been online a long time.














:

Too funny!

This got me thinking so I gave dd, 4.5 years, some water in a cup at dinner the other night. Lasted about 2 mins before she elbowed it all over herself! Back to sippies!







:


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GalateaDunkel* 
Ah yes, the classic MDC 'super harsh snap judgment on other women for not doing every little thing the most difficult-for-themselves way possible, like a good little AP martyrwoman should.'

Especially delightful when it comes from people whose don't even have kids that age yet. WTF, people.

























I bought my kids a special holster for their sippies, I make sure they walk around with at least 2 full ones on their hips at all times. I'm hoping they'll be the only ones in college still packin' a sippy.









Nah, just kidding folks. My 4 year old uses an open cup 90% of the time at home. But if she gets juice, there's no way I'm taking a chance that my younger child won't grab the cup and dump it.









Also, if you as an adult have a takeaway cup of soda/coffee/tea from a shop or restaurant, or a travel mug of hot coffee/tea, do you use a lid or are you afraid someone will think you're too old to use one?


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I can see that I'm coming into this thread a little late, but I personally am a bit disgusted when I see older children who always drink out of sippy cups. Personally, I feel that learning to drink out of a cup is an important fine motor skill that children should learn by at least age four (even if they are a little wobbly at first). I can totally see giving your child a sippy cup for road trips and areas where a spill totally ruin a decoration or certain outfit, however. However, seeing an older kid with a sippy cup is certainly better than seeing preschoolers with binkies.







:


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelpie545* 
However, seeing an older kid with a sippy cup is certainly better than seeing preschoolers with binkies.







:

Well my 3 and 5 year olds both still use their sippies, straw cups, and their "binkies" and I have no problem with it. Why does it matter to anyone what I let my kids do? If they are comfortable with their behavior then I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:

However, seeing an older kid with a sippy cup is certainly better than seeing preschoolers with binkies.
Who knew people were actually looking for this stuff? It's like noticing which kids are wearing socks.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

We use them for DS (2.5) only in the car. It was my mission not to let him drink in the car, but since his dad always takes a drink with him...

Other than that, he drinks water from a bottle (the adult water bottle, not a baby bottle) or uses a glass. We have plastic juice cups that he takes with him if he's not sitting down, but at meals, he uses a regular glass like we do. He's used regular cups (not always breakable) since he was about 14 months or so. It just seemed like a natural transition to us, and he's never broken one. Spills happen only when he's not paying attention to what he's doing, and they're pretty rare at this point.

It doesn't annoy me that other kids have them. That's between the kids and their parents, but it often seems so cumbersome. Every time we're at the park, there are kids who carry them around with them while they're trying to swing, slide, climb, etc. They have to stop so much to put the cups down and pick them up again that it seems silly to need them. I asked a mom once why her kids (probably young 2YO) carried them with them. She said it was so they didn't get dehydrated. Seriously? It was maybe 60 degrees out. Couldn't they run over and get a drink every few minutes if it's that big of a concern? I don't think they actually need to be drinking constantly to keep from dehydration. Of course, most kids in our area have juice or soft drinks in them, not water, which is bad on so many levels.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyncyn* 
But don't get me started on bottles! I have seen too many big toddlers like 2 or 3 carrying around a bottle at the store.


You do realize how off that statement you made is, I hope. I EP for my daughter, and she will ONLY take EBM in a bottle, not a sippy cup, not a regular cup, not my breast. So...I hope I'm LUCKY enough that she'll still be "carrying around a bottle" when she's a "big toddler like 2 or 3".

My inability to feed my daughter the "natural" way does not lessen her need for breastmilk (in whatever container I can get it to her), nor does it lessen her need to comfort suck on occassion. Unless there's an arbitrary cutoff age for nursing, there's no arbitrary cutoff age for bottles (or binkies, for that matter).

I am pretty confident she'll go off to college without her bottle and binkie.


----------



## Veronicasarah (Oct 3, 2007)

My daughter only gets a sippy cup from others. For some reason they think she needs a full glass of whatever they choose to give her (which is another frustration, why does my 2 year old need pop???)and she needs to be able to walk all over the house with it. If she wants something to drink, she may sit at the table and drink it! It takes less than a minute to get a drink of water.


----------



## 93085 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ack, don't even get me started on the binky thing. It absolutely escapes me why anyone would care how old a kid is or how frequently they have a binky in their mouth. My oldest never even took one, so it was never an issue for me personally...but it's good to know that there are a whole bunch of judgy judgersons out there waiting to pounce when I let the baby pass the 12-month mark with her gums still firmly clamped down on the bink.


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

Page 14,,,,hmmmm,,,, who'd of known something as simple as a sippy cup would be such a "crime", who'd of known other people would be bothered by the actions of someone else's child, who'd of known there was a "right" and "wrong" way to parent, who'd of know that i would be still reading this thread on page 14








I guess its amusing how people get all fired up about other parents parenting skills or lack of,,,,Really though, if the child is happy and not being abused what does it matter?????


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veronicasarah* 
My daughter only gets a sippy cup from others. For some reason they think she needs a full glass of whatever they choose to give her (which is another frustration, why does my 2 year old need pop???)and she needs to be able to walk all over the house with it. If she wants something to drink, she may sit at the table and drink it! It takes less than a minute to get a drink of water.


That's great for you, but I don't sit at the table every time I get a drink of water and I don't expect my dd to do it either. I carry around a water bottle and she carries around a sippy cup.

About the binky, my younger sister carried one around till she was four and turned out to be a productive member of society. In the long run it really won't matter if a child carries a sippy cup or a binky past toddlerhood.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
YUnless there's an arbitrary cutoff age for nursing, there's no arbitrary cutoff age for bottles (or binkies, for that matter).

I am pretty confident she'll go off to college without her bottle and binkie.









:


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
My kids eat in the grocery store while drinking from sippies. On the way home, we stop at the park for a quick trip up the slide.

Seriously, I almost spit my Starbucks out when I read this.









Up the slide...how many pages did that one go?


----------



## Sylith (Apr 15, 2002)

DS1, who just turned 5, hadn't had a sippy cup in ages until his baby brother started using them. Then he asked for one, too. I let him pick out a couple at the store to be just for him.

Honest to deity, it never crossed my mind that somebody might be judging my family for *that.*







I, personally, will do a little happy dance when I can get rid of the things for good, but only because we don't have a dishwasher and the valves are hard to get really clean.


----------



## 93085 (Oct 11, 2007)

When did your kid eating in the grocery store become wrong? Heaven's to Pete, I'm am messing up all over the place here.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
You do realize how off that statement you made is, I hope. I EP for my daughter, and she will ONLY take EBM in a bottle, not a sippy cup, not a regular cup, not my breast. So...I hope I'm LUCKY enough that she'll still be "carrying around a bottle" when she's a "big toddler like 2 or 3".

My inability to feed my daughter the "natural" way does not lessen her need for breastmilk (in whatever container I can get it to her), nor does it lessen her need to comfort suck on occassion. Unless there's an arbitrary cutoff age for nursing, there's no arbitrary cutoff age for bottles (or binkies, for that matter).

I am pretty confident she'll go off to college without her bottle and binkie.


Unfortunately, the way the milk comes out of the breast differs from the way it comes out of the bottle. From the bottle, it comes out far more quickly, easily and in a far great volumes, leading the child to consume sometimes huge amounts of milk. It is no wonder that there is a significant link between prolonged bottle feeding (of cow's milk, that is, not breastmilk) and anemia. Three and four year olds who are still drinking cow's milk from a bottle often do not eat enough other real food and suffer from a serious deficiency in iron as a result.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
Unfortunately, the way the milk comes out of the breast differs from the way it comes out of the bottle. From the bottle, it comes out far more quickly, easily and in a far great volumes, leading the child to consume sometimes huge amounts of milk. It is no wonder that there is a significant link between prolonged bottle feeding (of cow's milk, that is, not breastmilk) and anemia. Three and four year olds who are still drinking cow's milk from a bottle often do not eat enough other real food and suffer from a serious deficiency in iron as a result.

But that's a *nutrition* problem, not a bottle problem. If I'm giving my daughter copious quantities of cow's milk, juice, pop, etc., it's not going to matter too much whether it's in a bottle or a regular cup. Yes, a child may drink a lot of cow's milk (or whatever) if it's in a bottle. From what I've seen, many times, if a child is offered CM (juice, pop, etc.) in a cup, s/he will also drink a lot of it as well, in lieu of water or breastmilk (if they're still being offered it). A beverage comes out of a cup just as quickly as it does out of a bottle, and even more so as the child gets older. I don't want to put words in your mouth, but it seems the concern you have (and I agree, if this is what you're arguing) is WHAT young children are being offered as opposed to HOW it's being offered.

I can't see denying my daughter breastmilk (the most complete food there is for her) just because she won't drink it out of a cup or from the breast .







:


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
Unfortunately, the way the milk comes out of the breast differs from the way it comes out of the bottle. From the bottle, it comes out far more quickly, easily and in a far great volumes, leading the child to consume sometimes huge amounts of milk.

Just how big of a bottle are we talking about here?









I'm operating under the assumption that it's the parents' job to monitor how much and how often milk (or any other beverage) is offered in a bottle. The only way a child is going to injest huge amounts of milk is if it's given to him -- I don't see too many toddlers topping off their bottles at the fridge.

Let's place blame where it's due instead of denigrating the bottle.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
Three and four year olds who are still drinking cow's milk from a bottle often do not eat enough other real food and suffer from a serious deficiency in iron as a result.

That's interesting. Do you have a link?


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
A beverage comes out of a cup just as quickly as it does out of a bottle, and even more so as the child gets older. I don't want to put words in your mouth, but it seems the concern you have (and I agree, if this is what you're arguing) is WHAT young children are being offered as opposed to HOW it's being offered.

In fact the opposite is true. Children end up drinking far more from a bottle than they ever would from a cup of the same amount precisely because it is comfort combined with (in the case of cow's milk) a high calorie food. A 2 year old can suck back a whole bottle of milk in no time whereas it is unlikely that the same child would gulp back a cup of milk within the same time. That is the problem with extended bottle feeding and that is why it is not just a nutritional issue, it is also the way in which the milk is given. Cow's milk should be offered in a cup.

By the way, I am in no way suggesting that you should stop giving your child breastmilk (be it in a bottle or a cup). I commend you for continuing to give it to your child. I am just saying that for the vast majority of toddlers who are drinking cow's milk as opposed to breast milk from a bottle, the issue is not so simple as saying "he needs to suck, some toddlers suckle breasts so why can't he suckle cow's milk from a bottle...". It is just not the same thing. Not the same calorie content, not the same nutritional content, not the same volume of food.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chfriend* 
That's interesting. Do you have a link?

http://www.ahrq.gov/research/feb03/0203RA5.htm

http://www.aafp.org/afp/20060815/tips/5.html

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/516516

http://archpedi.ama-assn.org/cgi/con...ct/159/11/1038


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinaKat* 
Just how big of a bottle are we talking about here?









I'm operating under the assumption that it's the parents' job to monitor how much and how often milk (or any other beverage) is offered in a bottle. The only way a child is going to injest huge amounts of milk is if it's given to him -- I don't see too many toddlers topping off their bottles at the fridge.

Let's place blame where it's due instead of denigrating the bottle.

Lot's of toddlers tote a bottle around all day. But even having two big bottles of cow's milk (=500 ml or 2 large cups) per day is too much dairy if the child is also consuming cheese and yogurt. Too much dairy fills up the stomach and causes the child to resist eating other foods that he needs. It also prevents the absorption of iron.


----------



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

we still use them...i buy insulated ones and my dd occasionally drinks her water from there when we are on the go - she loves it because it keeps her water cold. she alternates between a sippy cup, a regular cup and a cup with a lid and straw. she is neither picky nor attached to any one type of cup.

i will add that she has been able to drink out of a regular cup for...oh...i don't know, at least 2 years (she is three) but when i am in the car, i don't feel the brightest way to give her water is in an open container.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
A 2 year old can suck back a whole bottle of milk in no time whereas it is unlikely that the same child would gulp back a cup of milk within the same time.

maybe my 2yr old is an alien or jsut really weird or slow at eating, but when he was sick, i had to pump, and i had some milk in the fridge that needed using once he was better. So I fed it to him in the bottle, and surprisingly he took it, but it took him 15mins to eat 5oz of breastmilk.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
maybe my 2yr old is an alien or jsut really weird or slow at eating, but when he was sick, i had to pump, and i had some milk in the fridge that needed using once he was better. So I fed it to him in the bottle, and surprisingly he took it, but it took him 15mins to eat 5oz of breastmilk.

I don't think a sick and normally breastfed toddler is a good example. Have you ever watched a toddler who is used to going to bed with a bottle every night or having a bottle of milk for breakfast every day suck one back. Trust me, they don't drink milk from a cup that fast. And they get filled up good. My sister-in-law was saying that her daughter hardly eats any breakfast and couldn't figure out why. Um...maybe cause your daughter has eight ounces of milk in a period of 5 minutes before you even offer her some toast?


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I've managed to ignore this thread for awhile, but I guess I'll answer it now.

Both my 4 yo and my 21 month old _can_ drink from a regular cup. I'm also still nursing both of them if that matters somehow. HOWEVER, they both still drink from sippy cups. Why? Well my 21 month old loves her water. And my 4 yo has some issues with her motor skills (we're still in the process of IE evals right now) so she is very clumsy and falls often. Giving her a regular cup means that she will spill it everywhere at least 5 times during every single meal. 1. I'd like to eat to. and 2. Drinks are expensive! A cup of milk times 5 for every time she knocks it over? No thank you.

Yes, my children use sippy cups and I feel so shame about that.


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

*clmp:* Both my dd's have taken bottles of cows milk and neither one of them have ever had problems with iron. Both of them are Very Healthy. And they drank way more than 2 big bottles of milk per day.
I read the articles you posted too and neither of my dd's are obese either. I think the articles are talking about cows milk you buy at the store not raw cows milk straight from the tap


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
I don't think a sick and normally breastfed toddler is a good example. Have you ever watched a toddler who is used to going to bed with a bottle every night or having a bottle of milk for breakfast every day suck one back. Trust me, they don't drink milk from a cup that fast. And they get filled up good. My sister-in-law was saying that her daughter hardly eats any breakfast and couldn't figure out why. Um...maybe cause your daughter has eight ounces of milk in a period of 5 minutes before you even offer her some toast?

he wasnt sick when i fed it to him.....and as for a cup, my son cant even drink from a cup yet.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joy2bmom* 
*clmp:* Both my dd's have taken bottles of cows milk and neither one of them have ever had problems with iron. Both of them are Very Healthy. And they drank way more than 2 big bottles of milk per day.
I read the articles you posted too and neither of my dd's are obese either. I think the articles are talking about cows milk you buy at the store not raw cows milk straight from the tap

No doubt the articles are referring to pasteurized cows milk purchased at a store. In any event, the studies are not suggesting that EVERY toddler who drinks milk from the bottle will be iron deficient, only that there is _a signficant correlation_ between the two, which makes sense, as there are a lot of toddlers out there who simply prefer sucking back their milk to eating real food. Many mothers even acknowledge the problem but don't know how to get their kids off the bottle because it also happens to be a comfort object.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
Many mothers even acknowledge the problem but don't know how to get their kids off the bottle because it also happens to be a comfort object.

But couldn't they just give their kids water in the bottle? We gave both water and milk.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marybethorama* 
But couldn't they just give their kids water in the bottle? We gave both water and milk.

This is one solution, yes. But there are kids who recognize the difference and they want to suck warm milk, not water.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
This is one solution, yes. But there are kids who recognize the difference and they want to suck warm milk, not water.

gradually shifting to water is one way to wean from the bottle.

My bottlefed child got cold milk







I didn't warm his formula either.


----------



## molarmama (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veggiemomma* 
WOW! That's pretty mean. I give my 2.5 and 3.5 yos sippy cups because I CAN NOT keep them from spilling their drinks unless I hold the cup while they drink out of a straw. They don't go for that. So, I guess I am an inattentive parent because my kids spill their drinks when I am sitting right beside them? I never knew.







:

I do think it is ridiculous for an 8 yo to drink out of a sippy cup.

I think what dentmom was saying is that sippy cups = tooth decay. On my end of things I see this all the time. Little sips here and there continually bathe the teeth in sugar (unless you are doing water only). Kid don't sip with regular cups. The usually drink with a meal and don't carry the cup around. Have you tried filling cups 1/8th full and refilling when necessary. You could also ask them to help you clean up the spill.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok so they shouldn't be carrying around a sippy cup with juice or milk in it all day. I think that's common sense.

It still does not make sippy cups evil. My son drinks 1-2 PediaSure drinks a day and likes to lay down on the couch and suck 'em down. He's almost 5.

We brush our teeth after each one because generally one is in the morning before school, and the second one is in the evening before bed. So no decay issues here, and it's the only kind of cup he can lay down on the couch and drink.

I just don't get the big deal. Sure, don't let your kid sip juice or milk all day, but that's the parent's job. Sippy cups are not to blame, the parents are.


----------



## Mindy82 (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 
I know, I know, world peace, child abusers, war, pestilence, kids in cars at service stations. All more pressing issues. Humour me, OK?

I have this *thing* about sippy cups, just find the sight of kids running around with them in their hands or mouths all the time really icky. Not crawlers or new tiny toddlers, unless they're attached by the hip, but at library story time the other day a good 50% of the two-ish year olds had a sippy in their hands.

I just read a thread and lo and behold several other people said they hate it, too! How many of you secretly hate the things?

(if the poll options don't fit you perfectly, just pick one - it's not world peace, remember)

Well, to be honest, the way you feel about sippy cups is the same way I feel about older toddlers (over 3) and preschoolers still breastfeeding.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindy82* 
Well, to be honest, the way you feel about sippy cups is the same way I feel about older toddlers (over 3) and preschoolers still breastfeeding.

Uh dude, you can't trash extended breastfeeding here. We ain't at babycenter anymore.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Uh yeah. Why are you here? The normal age of weaning is between 2.5 and 7 with 4 being the average.


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Uh dude, you can't trash extended breastfeeding here. We ain't at babycenter anymore.









:

We don't use sippy cups at home -- my kids use regular cups from around age 1 or so. They're usually drinking water and occasionally some variety of milk, so it doesn't bother me if they spill a bit. I don't *hate* sippy cups, I just tend to get annoyed with all of the extra baby stuff that's marketed to parents as necessary.

However, when we go out someplace (like the library, doctor/dentist office, classes, or even just in the car), I don't want them to have open cups. For one thing, I can't refill them as easily (if they spill), and for another, it's rude to assume that others don't mind spills. So, for awhile, I did use cups with sippy/straw lids for outings, but recently have switched over to stainless steel bottles with sports lids. At restaurants they use regular cups just like everyone else, though depending on the place, we all tend to use straws.


----------



## Mindy82 (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Uh dude, you can't trash extended breastfeeding here. We ain't at babycenter anymore.

I don't know what baby center is. Nor would I ever trash breastfeeding. I am saying it is my opinion that it BOTHERS me to see it in older children, just like it bothers the OP to see older children with sippy cups.

Please do not tell me what I can and cannot do, and please do not refer to me as Dude. I'm a girl.


----------



## Mindy82 (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
Uh yeah. Why are you here? The normal age of weaning is between 2.5 and 7 with 4 being the average.

What do you mean, why am I here? This is a mothering discussion forum. I don't have to agree with everyone to post, do I?


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know; do you differentiate between straw cups and normal sippy cups? We mostly use straw cups here, but I love them, and have a straw sports bottle for myself. I carry water with me everywhere, my baby and I share it or she has her own bottle as well. I think it's healthy to have water wherever you go, and I am always thirsty, so why not? My sport bottle I can throw in my bag without spilling, and take with me in the car, where I could not do that with a regular cup. Am I just a big kid?


----------



## Mindy82 (Feb 15, 2008)

prettypixels, that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

My kids (five and two) use sippy type cups (Sigg bottles, actually) in the car and at home if they ask for them specifically. Otherwise, they use regular cups. They're drinking water 90% of the time, so spills are just not a big deal. They get OJ with breakfast, and I just try to get them to stay in the kitchen with it.

I think it is ridiculous that some people we know carry sippies with them for their 3.5 and 5.5 year olds everywhere they go -- even restaurants. Their cousins (two and 6.5) also carry them everywhere and are not allowed to use other cups at home or at their grandparents'. By three or so, my daughter never had _any_ trouble with spilling or being messy with a drink . . . before that, she sometimes played in it or poured for the fun of it . . . but again, WATER is what they should be drinking, and that's not a big deal to clean up.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Are you bumping a four month old thread just to start trouble mindy?


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
Are you bumping a four month old thread just to start trouble mindy?









Good point! I didn't even notice the dates....


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I use them.
I have to.
My son is 28 months old - but does not know how to use a cup.
It really has nothing to do with what a child should or should not be doing at a certain age.
He has senory issues...he cant even feed himself becse of this. So spilling water all over himself because he cant handle a cup isnt about to happen either!
Because of this - I have learned very much not to assume anything of other people just becuase of something you see. I wont lie, I am one to judge...but you cant really make fair judgments on people if you dont know them at all. And if you think you know them, maybe you dont. Not many of my friends know what goes on in this family behind closed doors - even very close friends of mine have no idea we co sleep, etc!...let alone why we are still using 'sippy cups'


----------



## Mindy82 (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theatermom* 
Good point! I didn't even notice the dates....









I didn't either. Sorry about that. I assumed it was an ongoing discussion.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Minday, extending breastfeeding and the right to do so in public is a pretty big issue here and it's well supported by the mothering community, so no you don't have to agree with everyone to post here but you do need to keep the ideals of the site and UA in mind when you do post. And it would be a good idea to keep some of those non-Mothering-supporting thoughts to yourself.

Thismama you can call me dude anytime. I call everyone dude.


----------



## Mindy82 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am very supporting of mothers and mothering, as well as breastfeeding in public. why would you suggest otherwise? I believe you should breastfeed for as long as it's giving your child the nutrition he/she needs and deserves. I believes that's 2 to 2.5 years old. (AHA says babies should breastfeed for 2 years) roughly, any longer than that, I believe is just for comfort and old habits die hard... JMO... I'm new here, so I'm sorry if I upset anyone., that wasn't my intention.

I feel really unwelcome here, so I don't think I'll be back


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindy82* 
I believe you should breastfeed for as long as it's giving your child the nutrition he/she needs and deserves. I believes that's 2 to 2.5 years old.

The minimum recommendation by WHO is 2 years. Doesn't mean that is the only amount of time a child needs or deserves.

Do you subscribe to Mothering Magazine? That is the parent magazine for this site.


----------



## Mindy82 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, I get it. You want me to get lost. No I don't subscribe to Mothering Magazine. This site was recommended to me by a friend.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HelloKitty* 
Minday, extending breastfeeding and the right to do so in public is a pretty big issue here and it's well supported by the mothering community, so no you don't have to agree with everyone to post here but you do need to keep the ideals of the site and UA in mind when you do post. And it would be a good idea to keep some of those non-Mothering-supporting thoughts to yourself.

Thismama you can call me dude anytime. I call everyone dude.









Exactly on all counts. One doesn't have to agree with everything mothering stands for, but one should keep those things to oneself instead of being rude to those who do practice extended breastfeeding.

Perhaps a more mainstream parenting site would be a better fit?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindy82* 
I am very supporting of mothers and mothering, as well as breastfeeding in public. why would you suggest otherwise? I believe you should breastfeed for as long as it's giving your child the nutrition he/she needs and deserves. I believes that's 2 to 2.5 years old. (AHA says babies should breastfeed for 2 years) roughly, any longer than that, I believe is just for comfort and old habits die hard... JMO... I'm new here, so I'm sorry if I upset anyone., that wasn't my intention.

I feel really unwelcome here, so I don't think I'll be back









Well, medical recommendations I've seen say "At least two years and after that for as long as mutually desirable between child and mother" or something like that.

And breastmilk is nutritious no matter how old the person drinking it is. Even if an adult drank it, it would still have nutritional value. Young kids don't always eat very much and it is just plain good to know they're getting that highly nutritious stuff in them at that age. IMO the longer, the better.

As far as MDC goes, this particular parenting forum is related to Mothering magazine, which has specific goals, among those being promoting breastfeeding, including the length of time mothers breastfeed their babies. So to talk down extended breastfeeding is contrary to the goals of Mothering.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindy82* 
I am very supporting of mothers and mothering, as well as breastfeeding in public. why would you suggest otherwise? I believe you should breastfeed for as long as it's giving your child the nutrition he/she needs and deserves. I believes that's 2 to 2.5 years old. (AHA says babies should breastfeed for 2 years) roughly, any longer than that, I believe is just for comfort and old habits die hard... JMO... I'm new here, so I'm sorry if I upset anyone., that wasn't my intention.

I feel really unwelcome here, so I don't think I'll be back









I meant Mothering the magazine, not mothering in general, sorry for that confusion, I should have been more clear. Your post does not indicate that you are supportive of extended breastfeeding in public, this is why I would assume otherwise. Breast milk does not lose nutritional value at a certain age, it's always good for you as a PP explained. Even if it was just for comfort, well I have no issue with comforting my children.

No one is trying to chase you off or make you feel unwelcome, I'm sorry if you feel that way. Just trying to educate.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindy82* 
Yeah, I get it. You want me to get lost. No I don't subscribe to Mothering Magazine. This site was recommended to me by a friend.









I never said that. I do recommend you pick up the magazine at the news stand however.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I still use sippy cups with my 28 month old. I was thinking about this last week though and decided that perhaps it was time to break that habit. It is mostly for the spill factor (at the table she always has a regular cup). I went through the cupboards and got rid of all of the baby sippy cups that I still had (with the soft spouts) and pared it down to just the straw type cups. We will go on from there.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay, I just curious Mindy, but how in the world did you find this thread? Did you do a search or did you find it some other way. I'm just asking because it always confuses me when I see old threads getting bumped.


----------



## Mindy82 (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL good question! I am a little overwhelmed by the sheer number of boards here, and I'm not used to navigating it yet... I found this thread by searching "two year olds"


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

My twins will be 2 next month and use a sippy and honestly, I'm in no hurry to get rid of them. I guess I just dont see the rush?? I used a sippy for so long that I can still remember drinking out of one when I was a kid!! There are by far more important things to worry about then 2 y/o's and sippy cups. If people are seriously worried/concerned about this issue, they need a life.







:


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
Exactly on all counts. One doesn't have to agree with everything mothering stands for, but one should keep those things to oneself instead of being rude to those who do practice extended breastfeeding.

Perhaps a more mainstream parenting site would be a better fit?

You could be a bit kinder yourself - she has already said that she is new here and didn't know that her statement would anger some mom's here. As for heeping her feelings to herself, this is an open message board, she can say whatever she wants, I would just suggest being careful stating your feelings if they go against the norm. Lighten up and try playing nice with the new menbers..

Mindy - hope you hang around!


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie7* 
My twins will be 2 next month and use a sippy and honestly, I'm in no hurry to get rid of them. I guess I just dont see the rush?? I used a sippy for so long that I can still remember drinking out of one when I was a kid!! There are by far more important things to worry about then 2 y/o's and sippy cups. If people are seriously worried/concerned about this issue, they need a life.







:

Yup. Well said.


----------



## Mindy82 (Feb 15, 2008)

I really never meant to be rude, and If I had known I was being rude saying it bugged me, I wouldn't have said it, honest.

Is it not rude then to talk about kids with sippy cups when one knows there are parents that are fine with sippy cups and give them to their kids? Just kind of the way I saw it, or I wouldn't have commented.

I'm sorry if I hurt anyone who breastfeeds beyond that age. It wasn't meant to be a judgement of anyone.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TCMoulton* 
You could be a bit kinder yourself - she has already said that she is new here and didn't know that her statement would anger some mom's here. As for heeping her feelings to herself, this is an open message board, she can say whatever she wants, I would just suggest being careful stating your feelings if they go against the norm. Lighten up and try playing nice with the new menbers..

Mindy - hope you hang around!

I actually was being kind.

And no she cannot say whatever she wants.


----------



## AidynElyMama (Dec 5, 2007)

I admit it, my three year old still uses a sippy cup. Not the baby type ones, one with a straw type lid. He doesn't run around with it, and he can use a normal cup at restaraunts, it's just easier to be out and about and have some portability. We do use regular water bottle type ones too. And I don't feel bad about that at all.

Mindy, sorry you're feeling unwelcome. When I first came on here I had never seen many of the ideas presented. It was a little overwhelming and I wasn't sure I belonged. But I've stayed and learned so much. The main point I think these mamas are trying to make is that these forums are based on Mothering magazine, and therefore are attachment parenting based. Extended breastfeeding, baby wearing, cloth diapering, etc...that's what it's all about. I would just urge you to keep an open mind as you're browsing, and to respect that fact that the moms on here are passionate about their parenting beliefs. We get enough flak outside of these boards for many of our choices, and shouldn't have to face critisicm here too. Before this board I had never considered BFing beyond even a year, and now I'm still happily nursing an 18 month old, and plan to continue for as long as DD and I still want to.

Welcome to MDC, sorry you got out on the wrong foot. You don't need to agree with everything, just be aware that there are very strong opinions here. Hope you stick around!


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm putting on my mod hat to take a moment to remind everyone that Mothering Magazine has very specific ideals that we as members of its message boards must uphold in our posts here at MDC. *Mothering's Core Value and Purpose -- Natural Family Living*:

Quote:

Mothering.com is the website of *natural family living and advocates natural solutions* to parenting challenges. We host discussion of nighttime parenting, loving discipline, natural birth, homebirth, successful breastfeeding, alternative and complementary home remedies, informed consent, and many other topics from a natural point of view. We are not interested, however, in hosting discussions on the merits of crying it out, physical punishment, formula feeding, elective cesarean section, routine infant medical circumcision, or mandatory vaccinations. We do not tolerate any type of discrimination in the discussions, including but not limited to racism, heterosexism, classism, religious bigotry, or discrimination toward the disabled. We will not host discussions that involve explicit sexual references and are cautious about discussions on volatile topics such as abortion, religion, and race. See statement of purpose below.

*MDC serves an online community of parents, families, and parent, child and family advocates considering, learning, practicing, and advocating attachment parenting and natural family living.* Our discussions concern the real world of mothering and are first and foremost, for support, information, and community. *Mothering invites you to read and participate in the discussions. In doing so we ask that you agree to respect and uphold the integrity of this community.* Through your direct or indirect participation here you agree to make a personal effort to maintain a comfortable and respectful atmosphere for our guests and members.
*We need to support, advocate and foster an MDC community where living naturally is the norm, because that is Mothering's belief and purpose as both a magazine and a website.*


----------

